# Cheese



## HemperFi

I recieved my seeds from Kaliman -- I have some "CHEESE." 

There is nothing in the vedge area, but I do have a few seedlings rooting under the dome -- strains I don't want to lose. 

I will crack half of the cheese -- that's 8 seeds. They are photo period, so I'll have to grow them out and sex them, and my track record w/ seeds isn't the best, so I'll probably end up with just a few females -- and a few clones -- I'll work it out.

I'll put them in my version of FFof soil in three gallon pots, and I will use a combo of GH three part nutes and some Big Bloom. Calmag every other feeding in bloom and ChiChing bloom enhancer in late flower. They will vedge under 450w of MH light and flower in my 4x4 tent under a 600w HPS.

I think I will save the freebee -- it's a femmed UFO#1,DinaFem "Blue Widow." I just don't think I'll have room for it this time. 

I also got a pretty nice wallet out of the deal 

here's a pic of the seeds.


----------



## v35b

I'll keep an eye on your new grow..


----------



## HemperFi

Have you grown any Cheese, v? I don't know a lot about it except I like the looks of the pics and have never heard anything bad about the strains. I have four different strains, but they are packaged together, so I'll probably never know which is which, but it doesn't matter. I'm suire they are all fine.

Don't be afraid to comment... anyone


----------



## kiksroks

From what I've read those should yield nice. I grew out some Blue Cheese recently and it was quite nice. Yielded good, very strong spicy flavor, sweet finish. Funky aroma in flower, kinda smelled like old trash to me, but a lot of it, like an old dumpster or the county dump for those of you who know what that is. In a good way though. . .

I would love to run a batch of the Kaliman Cheese.


----------



## Sol

I'll have to watch this one too, Cheese will prolly be my next choice as well. Way to go on the first grow as well. I'm not really going to grow this winter but i will peek in on yours and maybe pretend its mine lol. Cya round Hemper


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hemper  Ill tag along...  Cheese is def still on my list of need to grow...  Mojo for your babies....


----------



## Rosebud

Isn't that our very own Rocksters seeds? Green mojo again Hemper.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Hi HemperFi ive grown all of kalimans cheeses out and so has multifarious so hit any of us up on anything ya want to know.
Ya in for a treat too cos they are beautiful.
T4


----------



## bubba902

Im in on this one, I've been looking at cheese strains for a year or so debating (probably could have done a cpl cheese grow's but rather be safe than sorry).

Can't wait to see further progress from this.


----------



## Rockster

Hi HemperFi,

 well I hope they turn out to your liking and apologies for them being mixed and not marked separately but was asked to produce an additional line by a main vendor of seeds as I have so few strains at present and it was all a bit of a rush job but I hope to fix this in future.

 But even so, you should have a nice spectrum of cheese based genetics that appeals to all that like _really_ tasty weed.  

I'm looking forward to seeing how they turn out for you and to mark your card all are light to medium feeders.

Rockster


----------



## HemperFi

Rockster -- I have wanted some of your cheese ever since I heard about it. I'm sure happy you are around for a little feed back -- light feeders? Okay, but first I have to get the seeds to pop, and I haven't had a lot of success w/ seeds -- I will do my best and try hard to make you proud.

I didn't realize there would be so much interest -- I will pop the seeds as soon as I get the vedge area cleaned up a little, and I want to paint a little off white in there so more light will bounce around the little darlings. In the past I have put the seeds into the soil as soon as they crack -- this time I'm going to let them root out a little before I plant them -- The way JAAM does it. Wish me luck 


Peace


----------



## bubba902

I usually wait til I have a good 1/4in before they see soil, tail down seed up.. Haven't had a problem yet like this.


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, jon, that's what I'm thinking -- They are going in water as soon as I get up from here -- thinking of twisting one up before I do anything tho  I did get the soil from the last grow cleaned up some and recycled into my dirt bin. Do you-all recycle soil? I will doctor it up some before I use it, but I can't see why it can't be reused -- is there a reason?

Peace


----------



## bubba902

I re use some of the soil, not all though, Probably 30-40% old and 60-70% new.. On my grow now its all new though, had to get out with the old and in with the new in ALL areas. lol so I've had a Christmas in Nov. lol


----------



## Locked

Cheese it is then.....I am in.


----------



## HemperFi

I got noting right now but some soaking seeds, but you know you are welcome Hamster. Have you grown the cheese?


----------



## Hushpuppy

Mojo for yer cheese Hemper  I wouldn't worry too much about yer seed record. This here is a whole new ball game with top notch genetics and fresh new beans. I bet they will pop so good that they about jump out of the water


----------



## HemperFi

That would be very cool Hushpuppy -- very

I got the seeds in water, the vedge area cleaned and painted white -- and I am high -- life is good. 

I was just out in the sunshine washing duck **** off my slip. I have been adopted by some very nice looking ducks. I believe they were here last year and perhaps born here the year before. They obviously know Bubba Kush because they just ignore his attempts to scare them away -- and they will walk right up to me for food -- it's a nice life here...

peace


----------



## HemperFi

I had to clean out, clean up and pretty much revamp the vedge area. I painted it Navaho White, and it is ready for the Cheese babies. This is what it looks like now:


----------



## lumpcore

Ducks are such friendly, sweet animals. we used to live next door to a girl who had two as pets. they followed her around, loved to be petted and squeezed and were very trusting. My boyfriend would hide in the house every time they were out because he wanted to still be able to enjoy eating duck.

I just ordered some kaliman's cheese. the #1. and have 3 big budda cheeses in veg now.


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, Lump, ducks are pretty cool. These two act like they live here -- I think they sleep under my slip and will probably nest there and raise some little ones. It's like having family. I have a Coot (mudhen) in the family as well -- just me and the animals -- I like it that way...

keep us posted on your cheese -- can you post pics?

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, the seeds have all sank -- I have the cups ready -- would I put the seed in the dirt pointy end up or down? I have asked this question before and got both possible answers. Which is it?


----------



## HemperFi

Or should I just bury the seed a quarter inch under (however it falls in there) and make sure it is damp?  I know what Hick would say -- he would ask, "Do they all fall of the plant pointy tip up or down? Nature will take care of itself." It actually makes a lot of sense if you think about it -- but I want to be better than nature, so what is the most ideal way a seed could fall to earth?

Peace


----------



## dman1234

I just drop them in the hole, they usually end up sideways, they work it out themselves, think about a plant in the wild dropping seeds, there is no one to place them the rite way up, it just happens.


----------



## Rosebud

Mandala's website says to place them sideways.


----------



## HemperFi

I would trust them Rosy -- they should know -- but is that the answer? I know seeds fall in all the different ways possible out in nature, but a lot of those seeds don't grow. Only the ones that fall in the right place and in the right position will grow -- the lucky ones -- I want to take the luck factor out of it and place them ideally. I just want to know... So, on their side -- figures it would be a way I hadn't even considered 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, this is what I'm going to do -- it works pretty good for cloning, so why not seed planting.

I will spin around three times clockwise and spit, and then in the opposite dirrection, then spit again. I will say a prayer to the Hemp Goddess, chant into the vibrations of Nature as I wipe soil on my face and arms, and then toss the seeds in the damn hole. 

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Looks like ya have it cracked hemperfi.
T4


----------



## pcduck

pointy side up if you can get them to stay


----------



## Rockster

When cannabis seeds germinate the root initially goes _up_ and then curls over and goes down into the ground and then it straightens which causes the head of the seedling to be pulled out of the soil and into the light, it's a neat exercise in leverage and so logic would dictate the seed be placed with end bit which detaches from the plant facing upwards as is that not from where the first root emerges, not too sure myself?

 But to be honest I doubt any gain could be gotten by positioning seeds individually as when they swell and crack open would move their position within the growing medium anyway.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

I always planted once cracked with the root tip downwards but thats not the case from what i have read ya should plant it deeper with the root upwards and it finds its way downwards all on its own tbh nowt going to be gained except maybe a sturdier plant as its had to do some work to crack the surface.
Now that piccy is just plain showing off your photography skills rockster.
Lol
T4


----------



## HemperFi

You got that right T4, what a cool pic -- I don't know which end is which, but it is still very cool -- thanks Rockster


----------



## HemperFi

There comes a time when talkin about it ain't gettin the seeds planted, so they have gone into the soil. They are about 1/4 in down in some MG seedling mix w/perlite added. Following one of the most interesting pictures I have ever seen from Rockster comes one of the most boring from me -- Here are the babies, still under their blanket of dirt, sitting under three hundred watts of MH. I feel good about these seeds.


----------



## HemperFi

Here is another question.

How often should I dampen the soil covering the seeds?

Can you drown a seed?

Do you just treat it like a growing plant and water when it has almost dried up?

I'm just using PHed lake water. (The temp of the lake is right at 60 degrees.  I am using it one gallon at a time. I have been since I screwed up trying to mix a 5 gallon batch and nearly killed what should have been my best plant)  I bring it in and let it warm up to room temps and then apply it with a turkey baster.


----------



## HemperFi

The cups are draining well, Puff. I use a turkey baster which soaks them pretty fast without disturbing the soil. I figure to keep them about as wet as they would be in a paper towel -- they should grow.

On another note -- here are my ducks (Rocky and Betty Davis):


----------



## Time4Plan-B

A male and female mallard very pretty hemperfi.
Btw dont soak the pots just wet a little as they will root faster.
T4


----------



## lordhighlama

for seedlings before they have popped their heads up and shortly after I like to keep them in a humidity dome.  I don't want to see the surface soil getting dry, and I pre-moisten the soil before the seeds are plopped in.  That has given me the best results.  I do as puffin said and use a spray bottle.

I'm sure you'll love the cheese, I had a nice cut of cheese for a while and it was definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks T4, lama, I think I get the idea now -- I appreciate the input. 

I am looking sooo forward to the CHEESE. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I think I'll move this thread into my journal -- This is actually the grow after next. One of the seeds is coming up out of the soil already. I'll post a pic in "First Journal" tomorrow

Peace


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

i got some of the exedus seeds still and a lot of others I am going to do a run can not wait...  i am in a bit late but I am in if u do not mind


----------



## HemperFi

Please come along BBB -- the more the merrier -- I put the seeds in water on the 6th -- they are already sprouting. First time I've had this kind of success with seeds.


----------



## sawhse

Hey hemperfi, just came back in and can't wait to see your cheese grow. I like the cheese. Nice job on your last grow. Green Mojo for this one.


----------



## powerplanter

I'm down Hemper.


----------



## HemperFi

All 8 of the seeds popped after only two days -- I put a couple of pics in my journal. Very impressive seeds indeed!


----------



## lordhighlama

:woohoo: 
congrats on the successful babies!


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks so much lordhighlama -- I guess this will be the cheese journal after all -- I have a little stretch going on, and a "triploid" and I have put them under 450w of MH, and they are growing nicely. I will post a pic of what I have so far. I moved the stretching plants from the middle to the outside:


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Hi Hemperfi how far/close is your mh light as id imagine you cannot get something of that wattage close unless ya running aircooled hoods etc.
I personally wouldnt throw the seedlings under such a powerful light for at least 7-10 days after they have hardened/matured some with a little air movement and if you did this with a cloning light you can more or less have the light touching the seedlings so reducing any stretch.
Just my tuppence.
T4


----------



## lordhighlama

those look great hemper... that stretching doesn't look bad at all.  I like to plant my seeds in solo cups with a little less than 3/4 full of soil so that way if and when they do that initial stretch I can just bury it with the room I left myself.


----------



## HemperFi

T4, the light is pretty close -- 14 to 15 inches. I'll keep an eye on them -- thanks


----------



## HemperFi

lord, I'll remember that -- great advice. I have never had a problem w/ stretch -- Don't want to start now.


----------



## HemperFi

I did put a little more soil in a couple of the cups great idea -- those are the kind of things that make a grower  a grower. thanks. I'll be a grower one day


----------



## powerplanter

Nice job Hemperfi.  I'll check back.


----------



## HemperFi

It will be two weeks tomorrow since they were dry seeds -- here is how they look now -- any advice?


----------



## HemperFi

That's what I was thinking too Puff, but they look so good I hate to mess with them -- I'll do it this afternoon 

Thanks for the reply

HF


----------



## dman1234

They look great Hemperfi, keep it up.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Absolutely text book plants hemperfi when ya repot them cover stem to just below lowest side branches and top them over and over as many times as ya can to open up the canopy and increase harvest.
As a footnote any males will show themselves as the biggest/tallest/bushiest fastest growing plants.
This is FACT.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks so much dman -- they are looking fine so far...

T4, I am going to let them steep in their new pots for a few days, and then I'm going to fem them -- try anyway -- if they don't fem they will be topped, and I will top again and again. I kind of figured the best looking plants would be male -- works that way with ducks as well 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HemperFi

WEll, I got her done -- They came out of the cups easy, and they haven't missed a beat.


----------



## HabitualConcepts

I'm actually looking at getting those exact seeds. I'm going to have to subscribe to this one.


----------



## Sol

Looks good. I noticed those grass basket type pots on the right side, I love those things. No muss or fuss just drop them in to bigger pot to transplant, who could ask for easier?


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Works that way with all animals and birds being the prettier.
Superb plants btw.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

Sol said:
			
		

> Looks good. I noticed those grass basket type pots on the right side, I love those things. No muss or fuss just drop them in to bigger pot to transplant, who could ask for easier?


 
I don't really like them Sol, They tend to restrict root development -- when I put them in the bigger pots, I will either replant or cut the pots up some so the roots can feel free to expand -- so they aren't easier after all...

They are a good size for clones in Rapid Rooter pods tho.

Peace 

HF


----------



## HemperFi

HabitualConcepts said:
			
		

> I'm actually looking at getting those exact seeds. I'm going to have to subscribe to this one.


 
yes, it was a great deal on superior genetics, but I wish I knew the different strains. Looking at the plants, at least at this stage of development, doesn't give a clue. You will just know they could be either: Marley, Tease, Rocksters or Cheese #1, but I'm thinking it will be impossible to tell them apart even when they are grown out -- doesn't matter though, I KNOW I have some excellent strains going here 

You are most welcome along HC -- and feel free to comment or make suggestions -- I'm doing my best, but I am rather noobish, so any help I can get is welcome 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Puff, I'm not going to mess with any pollen this year. I just want to get a feel for what I am doing and adjust accordingly. I still have 9 Cheese seeds (they sent an extra seed) and a UFO #1 Blue Widow, femmed, and these will be my start-up grow after summer. I have been thinking of setting up a space for a male plant. Would be fun to breed the Blue Widow with some Cheese. This winter is dedicated to learning and becoming confident in my ability. 

It is such a beautiful day here -- it must be near 70 degrees outside, sunny, no clouds or wind -- absolutely beautiful. I'm a lucky man 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I've put the Cheese into half recycled FFOF. I spiked it with bat guanno, blood meal, bone meal, more bat guanno and some lime. I'm feeding them GH 3 part nutes as soon as I see how they take to the hot soil. I will give them PHed lake water in the mean time. I'm excited about these plants. It's the first time I ever got 100% of the seeds to sprout, and the first time all the seeds came up within 8 hours and are all the same size. It shouldn't be difficult to keep an even canope. What I don't know is if I should grow them out some before I fem or top them. I'd like them to be at least 20 inches tall when I turn them. I'm also thinking of giving them 4 hours of dark time to allow them to stretch a little. I don't know...

Merry Christmas

HF


----------



## HemperFi

Excellent idea, Puff -- let's see what they look like in a couple of weeks. I love their color -- they are like glowing. I read that my third grow would in effect be my first grow. I'm realizing the truth to that now. The little girls in the tent now are way too small. They will have some dank bud on them, but I underestimated how much they would grow while flowering. They are still growing, but they have began to spend their energy putting out flowers instead of getting bigger. Live and learn. The Cheese will fill up the tent 

Peace


----------



## docfishwrinkle

nice work on getting a 100% germ rate. i currently have 5 rocksters chz in 2wks bloom. think i have 3 phenos, indie, sat, & a well rounded blend. they are light feeders as im finding that out. im using nouvelles soil mix & they went through a couple "tweek out" phases but are bouncing back good. i hope you get the variety that i did so you have better odds finding your keeper.


----------



## Vernon

Great!
I'll keep an eye on your new grow..
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## daku_iBLAZE

I have a a GreenHouseSeeds CHEESE about 1 week from chop! smells super dank and looks soooo damn pretty. Pics coming soon.


----------



## daku_iBLAZE

GH *Cheese* won the High Times Cannabis Cup in 2006 bro, nothing stolen there. They have won 34 times already, I think they know what they are doing  Check my grow journal for some more recent pictures. I will post more current pics as soon as I chop in a week or two.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

I liked GH seeds...   I grew them out my first run....   

Then started playin with "real" FIRE...  

Im not saying there is nothin good comin outta GH...  Ill just say I dont have plans to grow anymore of my GH beans anytime soon...


----------



## HemperFi

I'm thinkin I should post a pic of this cheese. Not a lot different than the last pic -- just a little bigger -- they are all about the same size (one or two slightly bigger than the rest) I sure hope for females>


----------



## Rockster

Looking sweet as HemperFi. 

 A few pics of some Cheese#1 at 55 days flowering, hope you like?


----------



## HemperFi

Sweet nugs -- Inspiring to say the least -- I hope I can do them justice...

Thanks bunches Rockster -- Puff

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

I must say your plants are probably the best looking plants ive ever seen grown from seed Hemperfi deffo pee all over my attempts at seeds.
T4


----------



## Sol

Is there really anything too this deal about GH seeds not being up to snuff or is it just ppls' preferences as to who has the best seeds and who does'nt.
 Y'now like - east v.s. west - dodgers v.s. yankees - chevy v.s. ford  - That kInd of thing?


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks for the compliment T4 -- I'm giving the credit to the seeds


----------



## Time4Plan-B

No the credit is for you Hemperfi ive grown probably close to 100 seeds all from Rockster/Kalimans seeds and every single one has germinated and fast.
Its the internodal tightness of those that youre growing that is just soo spot on.
Btw this isnt a ghs v's other seeds thread its Kalimans cheese thread so lets not go off topic like soo many other sites slagging ghs v's mr nice v's serious etc etc etc.
T4


----------



## docfishwrinkle

:yeahthat:


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks again T4 -- Hommie don't do stretch... 

Here they are after a night under 600w MH -- and a little "internodal tightness."


----------



## HemperFi

What do you think of the idea of just letting this Cheese grow out naturally? I sure would like to see them that way -- no topping, no Femming, no LST -- just give them what they need and see how they grow, but these are my first Cheese, so I don't know if that is a good idea or not. What do you think?


Peace


----------



## oregonduck76

interesting ill have to follow


----------



## docfishwrinkle

looking great hemper! love the tightness. im going to my grow tonight so i'll post pics of my 5 cheese so you have something to look forward too. theyre rocksters.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58467


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Its all your call Hemperfi but both myself and multifarious have grown these strains out and averaged 5 x cheese phenos before Rockster had finished his magic and stabilisation of the strains.
They are not massive yeilders when left to grow out normally but i did 42 oz dry from 5 x topped/lst'd cheese and all 5 were different phenos which finished @ 9 -11 weeks.
So i havnt beaten that record of mine yet with normally grown out cheese so your call.
Ill try and dig up the thread and link ya think i was under different name then before the crash.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

I'd love to see them, Doc -- thanks

T4 -- I hadn't even thought of the yield -- I was thinking how pretty they are lol. It may come down to how many females I have -- I may not have room in the tent for a lot of bushiness -- we will see. So you would recomend a little S&M for the Cheese? I'm going to flower them in a 4x4 tent under 600w HPS -- How many will fit?

HF


----------



## powerplanter

Great looking plants Hemperfi.  I would like to see some grown out doors, just to see how tall they would get.  Take care brother.  PEACE!!


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, PP, that's what I'm saying  --  just to see what they are suposed to look like would be way cool. Peace to you as well my friend -- WE think a lot a like 

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

There on another site and ill grab pics later i did place them into flower @ around 20" and they more or less went to 3.5ft but were all lst'd.
T4


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Ok as you can see they were mega stretched due to a friend who cared for them while i was on my holidays who thought a better idea was to place them on the floor and turn on his ceiling flourescents 8ft away instead of my plan of when they get to 1" from my cloning lamp just adjust the lamp higher on the yo yo's:holysheep: so they were stretched bigtime. 
The biggest looking plant has 7-10oz colas wet so they need tying/staking up. 
I dont understand why you wouldnt want the maximum yeild from these cheeses cos when you taste and if you didnt go for max yeild you will kick yaself again and again and again.:hubba:  
Some were sat influenced some indica and some mixed sat/ind. 
T4


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Enjoy:hubba:
Btw my room is 7.5' x 4' x 6.5' sloping ceiling. 
T4


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks man. Most excellent and very CHEESY fo sure. I can't make up my mind what I want to do with them. I got a scare today tho -- the power went out for 3 hours -- I'm not worried about the cheese, but the ladies in the tent... I doubt they will hermie because their light went out for a few hours -- I hope anyway. 

I'm going to have space problems if all these cheese' are female. I'm going to have space probs in vedge as it is, and I do have more seeds, and I will have clones -- think I'll just let em grow... for now


Peace


----------



## Rockster

HemperFi said:
			
		

> What do you think of the idea of just letting this Cheese grow out naturally? I sure would like to see them that way -- no topping, no Femming, no LST -- just give them what they need and see how they grow, but these are my first Cheese, so I don't know if that is a good idea or not. What do you think?
> 
> 
> Peace



 Hi HemperFi,

 if you let them go au naturelle without topping or training I'd advise that you don't grow them very tall as the branching structure leans far more to the sativa side with most pheno's and Cheese#1 isn't really given to growing monster plants because of quite large internodal spacing.

But as you can see from Time4Plan-B's pictures (Cheers bro!) that topping and training is the best way to go with this strain. Time4 has been working with my stuff for quite a while now and has really learnt how to get the best out of them.


----------



## powerplanter

[
But as you can see from Time4Plan-B's pictures (Cheers bro!) that topping and training is the best way to go with this strain. Time4 has been working with my stuff for quite a while now and has really learnt how to get the best out of them. [/quote]


I'll say, T4, those cola's look amazing.  Really nice man.


----------



## HemperFi

Id be an idiot if I were sitting here thinking I knew as much as you fine folks do about this Cheese or any other strain of this fantastic plant. I am not sure I have any Cheese #1 growing, as all of my internodes are tight (about 1in apart). I really don't have any experience w/ LST or HST, and I do NOT want to screw up this Cheese because I don't know what I am doing -- having said that tho -- I do have a little experience w/ Femming and topping, so I guess that is the direction I will go here. I know how and why and where to FEM and top, but I don't know WHEN to do it to them. They are all about 5in. tall and working on their 6th internode, and they are beautiful, healthy and I'm thinking -- happy. I sure don't want to screw this up. Plus, if they start bushing up in vedge, I may not have room for them, and if more than about 4 of them are female I may not have room for them in the tent. I guess everything is a compromise, and I should just do it and deal with any problems as they arise. Thanks so much for your help and your interest. I will do my damnedest to make you proud. 


Hf

P.S. HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Time4Plan-B

You are shaming us seasoned growers with those beauties Hemperfi and like you say you may not have cheese #1 but dont matter they all express cheesiness in different degrees so your getting cheese one way or the other.
Id fimm/top when you get to say 8" high and when you go into flower trim back to leave your best/strongest branches then just grow.
You have lots of support as and when ya need it here so onwards with the cheese grow.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

thank you again T4 -- I will do as U suggest -- glad you are here, and thanks for the huge compliment -- MMMMMMMMMM boat cheese


----------



## HemperFi

The Cheese is looking very nice -- they are about ready to fem. I'll give them another few days...


----------



## HemperFi

Is it "Fem" or Fim? -- I fem (fim)ed the two Sativa clones on the right a few days ago, and there are many, many bud sites popping out at every internode on the plants -- It's a wonderful technique -- I'm thinkin...


----------



## Sol

Fim-   " F**** i missed"

  Woa, Hemper, you HAVETA do whatever plan b did to theirs' . Very nice. I think i have to get cheese seeds now.


----------



## Sol

i just decided that every plant i look at, is the most beautiful plant i've ever seen. LOL


----------



## HemperFi

Sol, lol, I know what you mean. That is until I layed eyes on T4's plants. One Hell of a yield, but the man's plants look like survivors of Dr. Mengala's German prison camp experimental laboratory. Very cool, but I am just not ready to torture my beautiful little babies that way.  I will FIMM them soon, and I'll try hard not to miss, but if I do, I'll just keep trying to FIMM the new tops  I'm going to get some fine Cheese -- watch...

Had a little scare in the grow room concerning Mites, but there is no way the Cheese are infested as they are in the NEW vedge room which has been painted since the plants in the tent were there. Only one plant in the tent is infested, and I have my eye on things. 

It ain't easy -- this hobby 

Peace


----------



## Sol

I'm learning that there is a difference in growing a beautiful plant, then flowering and growing for the specific purpose of maximizing yield. I feel that in T'4s' case ,he is maxing yield, whereas i, grow a nice plant and wonder why the yeild isnt quite what i might like. SO, maybe a little more torture is needed. I mean i dont smoke leaves and stems ,so why grow them? 
 My current grow is a good example of this- i should have flipped way before i did. Nice plants, but....  ANYWAY, my point is au natural might not be the best way to go. That's why i like this... always learnin


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, Sol, I like that about this hobby too, but I like the free smoke the most. I figure the first crop paid me back my investment -- even if I don't sell any. At least I'm not out buying weed from the cartels, and that is saving me a bunch. Growing is an adventure for sure, and I suspect we will keep learning as long as we grow this extraordinary plant. Green to ya, my friend

HF


----------



## HemperFi

The Cheese is about ready to FIM -- what do you think?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yes they're ready.  I often fim mine quite a bit small than yours are now.

Looking good there Hemper.  I see more dank in your future.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Fim Fim Fim away Hemperfi they is just superb looking specimens
T4
Nite Nite folks its 2.49am here in windy u.k. and im 3 x trees down in my garden.
Damn


----------



## HemperFi

Some leaves at the bottom of a few plants are showing a bit of yellowing. I have uped their nitrates a bit. I will give them phed lake water next, and then start agressive vedge nutes. 

I will fim them in the morning -- I'm a little high right now 

The vape is a pretty cool little machine.

Thank you THG, T4 -- I think they look pretty good too...

HF


----------



## Kushluvr

HemperFi said:
			
		

> The Cheese is about ready to FIM -- what do you think?



fo sho dude.....looking proper!


----------



## BushyKush420

loooooookin goooooood..... :hubba:

hey Hemper Fi, i saw this is Cheese, but u also said you had 4 diff strains. did u mean 4 diff cheeses or ?? 

 i was lookin for a suggestion on what certain cheese i should try out?


----------



## HemperFi

Bushy, they had a half price sale on the Cheese. I didn't know which of the 4 strains I wanted either, so I got the Quatro pack -- all 4 strains --  I KNOW I have Cheese, just not sure which strains are coming up. I only planted 8 seeds, and all of them sprouted within 8 hours of one another.  They sent me 17 Cheese seeds and a freebie Dinafem, Blue Widow, which I am saving until I have the room to do it justice. I figured all the strains would be excellent, so I will take what I get and be a happy camper 

peace


----------



## powerplanter

Plants are looking tasty Hemper.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks PP -- I fimmed them this morning. I can't wait to see what happens -- hope I have room for them all -- I'll make room...

Bushy, if I was going to buy just one strain, I think I would go with the Cheese #1 -- the original Cheese...

All of them look real nice tho 

Peace


----------



## BushyKush420

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Thanks PP -- I fimmed them this morning. I can't wait to see what happens -- hope I have room for them all -- I'll make room...
> 
> Bushy, if I was going to buy just one strain, I think I would go with the Cheese #1 -- the original Cheese...
> 
> All of them look real nice tho
> 
> Peace



k kewl, and this is a weird question, the cheese line, why that name? does it actually taste like cheese? or ?? lol cuz i saw theres blue cheese, and swiss cheese.. just dont sound too appealing..


----------



## HemperFi

I really don't know why they call it cheese -- but I love cheese, so I had to have some


----------



## 7greeneyes

CAN'T wait for a boutique strain called bacon...


----------



## PuffinNugs

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> CAN'T wait for a boutique strain called bacon...


 
i have some Juicy Jay's Bacon flavored papers, rolled one and thats it, too gross to lick, almost made me gag. has little pigs on it


----------



## powerplanter

LOL  Bacon...and eggs??


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Cheese got its name way back 1989 i think from a growers group who named themselves the 'exodus crew' which is also why U.K. Cheese is sometimes refered to as Exodus Cheese and the name of the genetic freak plant from a packet of Skunk #1 seeds was soo different from the rest of the plants they decided to clone this particular plant and once in flower had a very pungent skunky earthy bad cheese smell about it so from then on in it got the name.
This is also why it was only available as a clone for soo many years until Rockster did his backcrossing/crossing/cubing/reversal thing and then it was available to the masses worldwide.
Or something like that.
Rotflmao.
The other thing is you need the best in carbon filtration when growing cheese out cos it stinks to high heaven ive even 10 bagged the stuff in freezer airtite bags and can still smell the stuff.
Lol
T4


----------



## HemperFi

The cheese is growing nicely. There are bud sites coming out at every node on both sides of the plant. There are no alternating nodes yet, but the plants are a good 7 or 8 inches tall, and apart from a few of the lower fan leaves turning yellow, they look splendid. I am sooo looking forward to the stink of cheese 

Here is a shot of them thise morning:


----------



## BushyKush420

mmmmmm


----------



## docfishwrinkle

hemper those are some exceptional specimens you have there, good work. looks like they should be showing sex anytime soon now. 10 nodes high & look at the 8th node and there should be the organs you hope for.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Doc. I sit and study them a lot  I'm going to clean up around the bottoms of the plants and get rid of the yellow leaves when they need fed again (tonight or in the morning) and then just let them grow. I'm sure a few of them will be female -- someone said the best looking, biggest, most vibrant plants will be males -- they all fit that discription, lol. I hope I get some ladies...

It is very cool to be getting compliments from such distinguished growers...

I'm still thinkin it's the strain -- not me...


Peace


----------



## BushyKush420

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Thanks Doc. I sit and study them a lot  I'm going to clean up around the bottoms of the plants and get rid of the yellow leaves when they need fed again (tonight or in the morning) and then just let them grow. I'm sure a few of them will be female -- someone said the best looking, biggest, most vibrant plants will be males -- they all fit that discription, lol. I hope I get some ladies...
> 
> It is very cool to be getting compliments from such distinguished growers...
> 
> I'm still thinkin it's the strain -- not me...
> 
> 
> Peace



Thats the GREAT thing about genetics.. They could do you wonders or give u garbage..


----------



## powerplanter

Having good genetics is great, but you wouldn't have those good looking plants if you were not good at growing the plants.  IMO.  Good genetics or not, I have seen people absolutely butcher house plants and the like.  My wife for one. LOL  Your doing great man.  Stay safe.


----------



## BushyKush420

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Having good genetics is great, but you wouldn't have those good looking plants if you were not good at growing the plants.  IMO.  Good genetics or not, I have seen people absolutely butcher house plants and the like.  My wife for one. LOL  Your doing great man.  Stay safe.



hahaha well ofc, you gotta know some stuff.. lol


----------



## HemperFi

wet cheese


----------



## BushyKush420

how bad is the smell while in veg? stronger than usual? 

they look goooood!!!


----------



## Kushluvr

those look spot on..........pic perfect! good job!


----------



## Lemon Jack

BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> how bad is the smell while in veg? stronger than usual?
> 
> they look goooood!!!




Ya thats what I was wonderin.  I know my con cheese stinks something awful  While she was veggin I tried not to dirupt her cause she would leave a stinky burnt popcorn smell on you lol.  I can't wait to see what she smells like soon.   Im sure yours will put out plenty o stink   in that ol boat. 

Lookin great man keep up the great work :cool2:


----------



## HemperFi

Not much stink yet -- I can't wait to smell the flowers


----------



## HemperFi

and thanks Bushy, Jack -- they do look pretty good so far -- I have learned not to count my chicken tho -- anything can happen -- I have my fingers crossed and I do a little MOJO dance on ocassion -- sure would be cool to have a perfect, no hastle grow. Does that happen?

HF


----------



## Time4Plan-B

As already mentioned they are superb specimens sure wish after 13 years constant growing i could manage beauties like that Hemerfi
Show is on.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

T4, your post gave me tingles all over, and you are right -- "The Show is On." My ego went on a spurt of glee, and then I realized why and how I could have plants as nice as these -- it is because you and the rest of these growers have been struggling and learning for years and years, and through trial and error you are now in a position to help others (noobies) not make the same mistakes that you did when you first began to grow this fantastic plant. I am willing to take some of the credit, but without your help I doubt I would even be able to pop a seed. So, my friend, the credit goes to you, and MP and all the exdperts in here willing to give their time and knowledge to us rookies. Without you fine folks I would have nothing in my garden, so I want to once again thank everyone for all their help -- I truly appreciate what you have done for me here -- I know now that I will always have some stash, and it feels so damn good  13 years ago you didn't have this resourse T4 -- Hell, I'm just taking advantage of your past mistakes.  Thank you sooo very much!

HF


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Thanks for the reminder im a failure
Rotflmao
Nah jesting i had nuthink to do with those plants of yours i onlY have knowledge in flower as my seedlings stretched to 8" high and had to be supported by kebab skewers i kid you not but once in flower they redeemed themselves massively.
Ive not much experience with seeds tbh but did get a little better after 100 or so.
Lol
T4


----------



## lordhighlama

HemperFi said:
			
		

> sure would be cool to have a perfect, no hastle grow. Does that happen?
> 
> HF


 
I've yet to find one.


----------



## powerplanter

Your right Hemper.  I've gotten more off of these guys than I could ever have learned in such a short time.


----------



## HemperFi

I hate to bore you-all with simple greenery, but these plants are growing as though they are posessed. I have Fimmed them, and now they will just bush out and there will be many, many bud sites -- I can count twenty bud sites on each of the two clones I have Fimmed. They will have to vedge for another couple of weeks -- The ladies in the tent won't be ready until then, and I am going to have a crowd of plants -- Depends on the amount of males I end up with.  They haven't begun to sex, but they are on their 9th node, and I expect them to begin showing sex soon -- here they are today. What do you think?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

We never get tired of looking at dank in the making.  Your plants are all looking just great!


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you Goddess -- They look fine so far -- got my fingers crossed


----------



## Rosebud

Lovely Hemper.


----------



## orangesunshine

i too love greenery---thanks *hemper*


----------



## FA$TCA$H

it all starts in veg...lookin good.


----------



## powerplanter

They look great Hemper.


----------



## PuffinNugs

Purchase any packs from the Kaliman seeds catalogue on the Attitude Seedbank website and receive one pack of Cheese #1.

This offer will run untill further notice, so get yourself a bargain with some amazing souvenir seeds from the Kaliman Seeds product range.


----------



## lordhighlama

chug-a-lug-a-cheesey good time is ahead in your future hemp


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you all, Orangesunshine (took a ton of that stuff when I was a youngster  Fastcash, PP -- I appreciate the input


I hope so Lama, I'm doing evewrthing I can think of that might help, but you know it's a gamble -- so many things can go south so quick. I do have my fingers crossed, and the plants are looking pretty good. I have high hopes, that's fo sure 

Puff, I beleive I am seeded up for a year or so -- factor in clones and my litle grow area is at max capacity. It sounds like a great time to get some cheese tho 

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

If my memory serves me right i got 11 females from 16 seeds from kailman so 75% fem rate and all rooted mega fast
Looking spot on cannot wait to see them in flower Hemperfi
T4


----------



## Kushluvr

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I hate to bore you-all with simple greenery, but these plants are growing as though they are posessed. I have Fimmed them, and now they will just bush out and there will be many, many bud sites -- I can count twenty bud sites on each of the two clones I have Fimmed. They will have to vedge for another couple of weeks -- The ladies in the tent won't be ready until then, and I am going to have a crowd of plants -- Depends on the amount of males I end up with.  They haven't begun to sex, but they are on their 9th node, and I expect them to begin showing sex soon -- here they are today. What do you think?



looking great hemp..very green!..how long till you flip em?


----------



## HemperFi

T4, I have 5 little plants in the tent flowering since Dec. 1st. They need at least 2 more weeks -- The cheese will be real ready by then to begin flowering -- I'm thinking -- and perhaps they will sex for me in vedge, and then I can clone the next run and flip them. The timing of this whole operation is an area where I am a little weak -- when to do things so everything falls into place at the right time. I'm working on it 

Peace


----------



## PuffinNugs

all plants will eventually show sex in veg, you just have to know where to look.


----------



## HemperFi

Well, when they lift up their skirts or pull down their jeans, I'll be there with my magnifying glass scopeing them out. Little boys will be dealt with quickly and quietly, and the little girls will give up some excellent cuttings near the bottom of their stems. Fimming causes bud sites to spring forth from every node on the plant. There is hardly any stress on the plant, and they don't miss a beat in their growth. The Cheese is a bustin out with bud sites. I hope I can pull this off....

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

I can always tell the sex of my plants cos i flower them to see
Lol
Yes Hemperfi its a hard thing to nail down getting to my stage of perpetual monthly harvests give or take a week as atm i have different strains and different flowering periods and mixed strains in flower at the same time so until i can say which is the for sure best harvesting plant that is good weed and until i have all the same strain or a couple of strains that finish the same time i wont have it spot on nailed to every 4 weeks.
Working on it though.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

T4, every 4 weeks is a lofty goal -- every 8 weeks would be fine with me in my limited space. I can clone, vedge and flower -- it's just a matter of timing and experience. I believe we are ALL working on it in our own way.

I was given some enzymes yesterday. They are called Great White. I was also given a little schooling on enzymes and how they work and what they do. According to my man at the hydro store, there are two different kinds of beneficial enzymes. One of them attach to the hairs of side roots and help absorbe nutes, and another kind (I forget their names) attaches to the main roots and helps to absorb liquids. He said that Hygrozyme is only one of these enzymes, but this stuff he gave me called "Great White," contains both types of beneficial enzymes. I asked if chemical nutes would kill the little buggers, and he said no way. He explained that neither the plant or the enzymes could tell the difference between chem and organic nutes -- nutes are nutes are nutes as far as the plant is concerned. I am going to give it to the Cheese with PHed lake water and a little cal/mag. I am then going to give every plant in vedge a good wash down with SNS 217. I see no evidence of mites in either the tent or the vedge areas, but I believe a little preventative maintinence is in order because of my receint history concerning the Borg. I'm not going to put anything on the girls in the tent. They were treated in vedge, and I believe only the one plant was infested, and i think I caught it soon enough. I hope anyway. I keep looking through the scope and don't see any sign of infestation. What you will see are fresh eggs, and I don't see any. If you see the eggs, all you have to do is look around a little while and you will see the bugs. What I am thinking is, "No eggs, no bugs." Wish me luck on the mighty eradication. 

The Cheese is NOT infested. I did a bleach treatment and then painted, so I doubt there are any bugs in there with the Cheese. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Its easy Hemperfi just place plants into flower and if say they are 8 weekers you have taken clones a day before from said plants so then ya wait for these to root average 7 days then veg for 3 weeks and again take clones from these and place into flower room alongside the 4 weeks into flower plants and start again.
Long haul its does your nut in remembering but its getting there for me.
As for mites i have some stuff i spray on mums its systemic stuff stays within plant for upto 10-12 weeks so no chance of smoking the stuff from harvested stuff.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, I see the error of my thinking -- I was thinking that the tent was to be empty when the next crop went in there -- It never occured to me to put plants from vedge in there until the current crop was finnished. Makes sense to crowd the flower room instead of the vedge area. 

The Cheese are ALL female -- so far 

They are growing nicely, but I want them a little bigger before I put them to flower. They have taken the Fimming wonderfully, and they will have lots of bud sites -- I am very excited about this grow. This is my test -- am I a grower? We will see....

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

You're a grower.

My extreme Q quit last night. You would have thought I had lost a friend. I panicked. I guess my girlfriend and I worked it over too much and it over heated. Anyway an hour later as I was chagrined about how to tell you that my vape died, it arose. I plugged it in and everything is ok. Phewy. I must be a true addict.  I got the pipe and the lighter but it wasn't the same. So don't throw it overboard if it over heats.


----------



## HemperFi

I'm wanting to give the Cheese some enzymes -- my man at the hydro store gave me some enzymes called "Great White." He claimes that products such as Hydrozyme are made up of only one of the two kinds of enzymes roots need. One is for the hairs on side roots to make them accept nutes better, and the other is for the main roots to help them pick up liquids better. I don't think he was blowing smoke up my bum because he traded the enzymes for a little bottle of Floramite (4oz) I had that I don't need. He gave me some other things as well, a bottle of SNS217, some pepper spary (for around the garden on the floors and carpet and walls to keep crawling bugs at bay) and a copy of his new book. I asked him if chemical nutes would kill the enzymes (as I have heard in MP) and he claimes that the enzymes can't tell the difference between chem nutes and organic any more than the plant. This seems to make sense to me, and it rings true in my agregeously taxed mind. I took a couple of fan leaves along to show him. They had a bit of necrosis beginning to happen at the tips and edges. He said it looked like heat damage or a ventilation problem, and he was correct. I have been turning off the A/C when I close the tent at night thinking the plants in vedge would stay cool and vented by the open door and the small fan attached to the cooltube -- I went in there in the middle of the night, and the vedge room was 87F. I have adjusted, and the vedge room has cooled down considerably. 

What I need to do is cut a vent in the side of the boat, so I am not venting back into the grow room. Everything stays cool if I keep the A/C running, but it is mid Jan. and I am running A/C 24/7. I will get it right before I leave for the summer. I'd do it now, but I need a tool that will cut a 6" hole in the side of my boat and a vent to cover it -- I'm thinking on it...

I started this because I had a question, but I got stoned and forget what the Q was, lol -- something about enzymes....

You-all have a great day. It is sunny and warm here at the lake, I fed my birds (I have been adopted by 3 mating pair of birds) 2 coots, 2 mallards and 2 redheads. They stop by a couple of times a day for a snack, and they are there waiting every morning when I crawl from my little cave they call a stateroom. It's a good life here on the boat -- I hope you-all are enjoying life as much as we are.

Peace


----------



## PuffinNugs

i got some prozyme now, started giving it to them right at veg. started at 5ml at 2 weeks and stick with that until about 4 weeks till harvest and it gets bumped up to 10ml a gallon.

plants aredoing good, havent noticed anythign differnt from the ones without yet but early to tell.


----------



## HemperFi

You crack me up Rosy -- I like the vape a lot -- I sat it up by the bed, drapped the whip across the pillow and had it positioned in such a way that I could just turn my head and take a hit, a little while later I turned it and the TV off and drifted away.... never felt so safe smoking in bed, 

I do have to say this tho -- I seem to get a different high from the vape. I'm thinking it's more a CBN (is that right) than a THC high. I don't get the punch from the vape I get from a nice, fat, joint. It's a good high tho, and I will use it every day -- I just think it best to switch up some. I like to hit the fan on F3. The vape gives me a shotgun. It's very cool....

Someone was asking about Superthrive -- I told them you know all about the stuff 

Have a great day Rosy -- sure glad it came back on for you -- good thing to know. You and your friend must have really been working the little machine over, lol.

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Dont cut the hole below the waterline Hemperfi.
Lol
Yes you are a good grower for sure and when i mentioned each 4 weeks i did mean flowering not vegging.
I have my plants ready for flower in another room and each 4 weeks i place the vegging ones into the flower room then it all starts over again.
Btw how tall are the plants Hemperfi as they will at least double and possibly triple in size before the stretch stops so some lst/bending/supercropping may need to be done it dont matter when as i was still bending over the branches 5-6 weeks into flower.
T4


----------



## Rosebud

HemperFi said:
			
		

> You crack me up Rosy -- I like the vape a lot -- I sat it up by the bed, drapped the whip across the pillow and had it positioned in such a way that I could just turn my head and take a hit, a little while later I turned it and the TV off and drifted away.... never felt so safe smoking in bed,
> 
> I do have to say this tho -- I seem to get a different high from the vape. I'm thinking it's more a CBN (is that right) than a THC high. I don't get the punch from the vape I get from a nice, fat, joint. It's a good high tho, and I will use it every day -- I just think it best to switch up some. I like to hit the fan on F3. The vape gives me a shotgun. It's very cool....
> 
> Someone was asking about Superthrive -- I told them you know all about the stuff
> 
> Have a great day Rosy -- sure glad it came back on for you -- good thing to know. You and your friend must have really been working the little machine over, lol.
> 
> Peace



If you turn the vape to F3, your getting the least amount of vape. F1 is stronger vape then F3. The less air and more vape is coming through. true story.

Yes, send all Superthrive questions to me.LOL


----------



## HemperFi

A couple of joints during the day and the vape at night is keeping me in a pretty vegitative state -- after this next little crop comes in, I will have a shot of superthrive and put myself in flower, lol.

Some more greenery -- look at that leaf in front/right -- there are 11 fingers... pretty cool.


----------



## powerplanter

Plants are looking beautiful.  What is the little one in front?  They all look very happy.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Bloody hell Hemperfi those are impressively topped and looking better than any ive ever done think im going to have to invite ya over to the u.k. to show me how ya do it.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

thanks PP. the little one in front is a canadian strain called Mnt. Bud. It's from Vancouver island and is a indy/satva cross dom/satva -- one of 20 seeds -- the only one that happened -- I'm thinking it will be some dank bud -- the mother is in flower now -- another couple of weeks....

I spent a wonderful summer in the UK some years back -- stayed in a squat on N. Cumberwell New Road with a group of like minded people. I would love to drop back over the pond to say hello -- I may be available for consultation


----------



## docfishwrinkle

ladies looking great hemper.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks doc -- means a lot...

HF


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, I have just gone over all the Cheese -- they ALL have female preflowers. I believe I have not only sprouted every seed, but I'm thinking they are all female as well -- has this ever happened? I do not yet have alternating nodes, but unmistakable female preflowers -- picture perfect as in the sticky. Not a nanner on any of them  How about that?

Peace


----------



## Lemon Jack

All females really out of ten was it?  Wowzers  they were reg beans right.  If so I might be worried about late flower hermis. But weren't these Rocksters . . .  Maybe you just got unusually lucky.  Anyways best of luck my friend. THere looking great


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Jack, Yeah, reg beans, but female preflowers on all of them -- 8 out of 8. I just finished cloning them and cleaning up some vent room underneath. I also fed them GH 3 part for vigerous growth and hit them with Cal/Mag and some microbes. I hope they like whay I have done -- it felt like major surgery. I took off the bottom two nodes and cloned two from each plant. Going threw the stages 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Here they are after surgery:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Your plants are looking great.  However, I have to say that if I ever ended up with 8 out of 8 females, I personally would be really quite worried about hermie genetics.  The odds of 8 out of 8 females is quite high.  Do they offer femmed seeds?  I am hoping that you got femmed seeds by accident and didn't really get 8 out of 8 from reg seeds.

Do microbes and GH 3 part get along?  It is my understanding that chemical fertilizers interfered with microbial life in soil?


----------



## lordhighlama

8 for 8, wow you gonna have enough room for all those girls?


----------



## HemperFi

That's the second time I have heard "Late flower Hermies" -- I'm sitting here thinking how cool it is to get all females, and come to find out it might not be so cool after all. We will see what happens, My Goddess. 

Lord, I planted 8 seeds because I haven't had the best of luck with seeds and figured I better pop enough to at least get a few ladies. I did not expect all of them to sprout, and I certainly didn't expect them to all be female -- no, I don't have enough room in the tent, but I will crowd them in there anyway. 

I also have a couple of Mtn. Bud clones that will have to go in the tent with them.

I pulled a PMM from the tent last night -- It looked moldy or something -- was definately going down, and I didn't want the other 4 ladies to catch anything. This is going to be a meger crop, but I'm hoping the Cheese makes up for it all and provides me a pile of dank bud. -- wishful thinking.

I am still learning how many things can go wrong -- too many, but I'm loving this adventure. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Goddess, I have been told that neither the plants nor the microbes can tell the difference between organic and chem ferts -- I used both on the last crop with no discernable problems. But it seems that Murphy's Law pretains to me especially, and if something can go wrong -- it will....


Peace


----------



## powerplanter

Looking good Hemper.  I don't think you have to worry about Rockster's beans having bad genetics, but I don't know that much about hermies.  Stay safe brother.


----------



## HemperFi

Nice to have the cloner working again -- baby Cheese


----------



## 7greeneyes

Here's some true female mojo fer ya, Hemper. 

I know you take mxf beans and significantly increase the female ratios by adding ethylene to the seedling environment. Lookin real lush and green thewre Hemper, keeper up.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Ive never had one hermie from any of the 100 + regular seeds ive grown out from Rockster just males and females and if Hemperfi has 8 girls from 8 seeds popped he just has lady luck on his side and stop thinking of things to go wrong Hemperfi youre doing swell like a seasoned pro grower.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

You made my day, T4, thank you very much, my friend.

HF


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks a bunch for the LADY mojo, 7 -- I need all I can get 

HF


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Don't mean to rain on your parade.  While it is not impossible to get 8 out of 8 females, the odds are really quite high.  I just want you to keep an eye out.  One hermie can ruin an entire grow.

I also do not understand how this statement can be true: "...I have been told that neither the plants nor the microbes can tell the difference between organic and chem ferts....".  If the plants cannot tell the difference between chemical and organic ferts, why do organic grows not need to be pH'd and chemical ones do?  Have you read or heard this from any other source than the guy at your hydro store?  I am trying to learn about organics and everything I have read says that most microbes do not do well within chemical soils and with chemical nutes...I understood that it is not detrimental to the plant, it is just that the microbes cannot do their thing and it is therefore, while not detrimental, it is also not beneficial.


----------



## HemperFi

Why would chem nutes damage or inhibit microbs from doing their thing? Chem nutes are so identical to organics that the plant can't tell the difference, and ferts (chem or organic) do not react with microbes. They react with the roots no matter what kind of ferts are being used. If someone has done a study I'd like to read about their conclusions. Is there a test for microbial life in soil? I know FFoF comes with microbes and I added Bat Guanno, bone meal, blood meal, calcium -- are you saying that GH 3 part nutes neutralize or kill the active microbs? I don't think so..., but I can be schooled


----------



## Lemon Jack

I am by no means an expert but I am almost positive that I read that using the chemical nutes would kill off the microbes.  I could be wrong  let me see if I can find the post somewhere I know it was on here. . . . . .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hemper, you keep saying that plants cannot tell the difference between chemical and organic nutes.  I do not believe that that is a correct statement.  I am just wondering where you got that?  I have never heard or read that anywhere.

I, like Lemon Jack am also pretty sure that I have read that chemical nutrients will kill microbes in the soil.  I also do not believe that microbes interact with the roots--I think they make the nutrients more available to the plants (the reason that you do not worry about pH in organic grows).  However, I am just starting to learn about organics and I could be way off base here...maybe someone who has done a bunch of organics can assist us.....


----------



## HemperFi

You can over nute with chem nutes -- difficult to do with organics, and over nuting probably would have an adverse affect on microbes, But, I'm thinking, if the nutes are right (either chem or organic) then the microbes will be happy.


----------



## HemperFi

AND, THG, it is pretty obvious that plants cannot tell the difference between chem and organic nutes -- isn't it?


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, what little bit i know is this. There are tons of microbes in the soil. Some die when exposed to air, some don't..there are also tons of types of microbes. Certain chemicals will kill certain microbes. They will not wipe out whole colonies but lower their numbers. 
So the answer is yes and no. how's that?


----------



## HemperFi

It is my understanding that microbes DO interact with roots making them more suseptable to nutrients and water. Am I wrong?


----------



## HemperFi

The word "chemical" has a negative conotation, but when talking about nutrients we are talking nitrates, phospherous, potasium and all the other metals and salts that plants need to grow. Chemical nutes are designed to provide everything the plant needs -- and they work well. What is there in chemical nutrients that will kill microbes? --


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, there are a lot of things in chem nutes that might kill microbes, but my contention is that if used responsibly chemical nutes will work along with the microbes in soil just as well as organics. I believe this is a very important discussion -- new growers deserve to know. It has been a question in the back of my mind since I began this odyssey. I have even switched up with chem and organic nutes to see for myself -- no difference -- the plants seemed to enjoy the change in diet. I don't belirve my microbes are any the worse for wear either 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Being pretty sure you have read something... doesn't do it for me. What did you read? Who wrote it? I'm thinking it was probably an organic grower back in the day. I am a master of microbes. I have piles of microbes hanging out waiting for a hit off the vape -- on the vape -- OMG, they are everywhere... Perhaps I should sprinkle some GH 3 part nutes around the boat.... LOL


----------



## Rosebud

I can see your microbes from here. 

when i was learning about microbes it was in relation to soil. I have nothing to site as none of my reading at that time was about microbes in marijuana cultivation. Besides when I look at organic vs chem nutes, it has little to do with a side by side study but more a philosophy that i choose to live by.  i will give it to you that a side by side study would reveal little difference physically between the two. Why don't you do one?


----------



## HemperFi

Rosy, you always crack me up. What you say is exactly my point. The decision to grow organic is philosophic, not because it doesn't kill beneficial microbes, but because you feel better doing it that way. I'm just saying, we need to keep an open mind. New growers need to hear that there are some things still up in the air, and some things that require further inspection . JMO

HF


----------



## lumpcore

so you don't have to worry about PH in organic grows?!?! 

in normal tree bonsai it is now the thing to add mycorrhizae (i have been assuming these are the microbes everyone is talking about?) to the soil - and most people  use chemical fertilizers for bonsai trees. you can actually see the mychorrhizae growth on some species when you transplant them (like black pine), so the chems are not killing them. I have no idea if this applies to mj.

there is another organics vs chems question - according to someone who knows their stuff, organic nutes only become available to a plant at higher soil temps - like over 65F (i don't remember the specific numbers) and chemical ones will work down into the low 50's. Also don't know if this applies to mj.


----------



## lumpcore

btw, i'm showing pictures of your plants to my plants, so my plants know what i want from them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL, Hemper "Being pretty sure you have read something... doesn't do it for me."  It doesn't do it for me either.  Antecdotal stuff is also pretty insignificant.

This article is pretty good and addresses some of this:  hXXp://www.organicgardeningguru.com/fertilizers.html

Here is something that talks about chemicals and microbes:  "Chemical fertilizers will not improve the structure of the soil. In fact, because they are composed of high concentrations of mineral salts, they are capable of killing off many of the soil organisms that are responsible for decomposition, and soil formation. If only chemicals are added, the soil gradually loses its organic matter and microbiotic activity."

I'm going to keep reading.  Organics is kind of my "winter project" (my barrel composter is coming along nicely.  I changed my mind mid-stream when I found some neat free things I could use).


----------



## HemperFi

lump, that was a cool thing to say -- thanks -- the Cheese IS looking pretty good. I wish some of you were in the area so I could gift a couple of them -- I don't see how I can make room for all of them. I have seen tents chock-a-block full, and I suppose that's what I'll do instead of tossing any out, but I sure didn't expect them all to be female -- phenominal genetics.

THG -- hey, as long as the discussion is still open I feel good about things. I truly believe chems and organics can be used sucessfully and beneficially together.


----------



## Rosebud

But why mix them?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am a little confused as to why you believe that?  I can find nothing anywhere that does not indicate that chemical nutes can and will kill microbes in the soil.

I also would not overcrowd the flowering tent.  I know that it can be hard to destroy plants, but overcrowding is detrimental to good growth and increases your odds of mold and mildew.


----------



## HemperFi

I don't really want to mix them, Rosy, I'm just saying it can be done without detriment to the plants. It's the "Chem nutes kill microbes," that I have an argument with -- they are basically identical to organic nutes. I figure if the plant can't tell the difference than neither can the microbes.  I will continue to put microbes in the FFoF soil and use chemical nutrients. I believe that microbial action is just as important when using Chem nutes as it is using organics. JMO


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You believe this statement to be incorrect then?  "Chemical fertilizers will not improve the structure of the soil. In fact, because they are composed of high concentrations of mineral salts, they are capable of killing off many of the soil organisms that are responsible for decomposition, and soil formation. If only chemicals are added, the soil gradually loses its organic matter and microbiotic activity."


----------



## Rosebud

To me it is like the difference between eating an orange and popping ascorbic acid for vit c. Yes, the body gets vit c from both things, but the orange has...you know the drill, fiber, bioflavanoids, etc. blah blah blah. but true.

And I think that what them hemp goddess wrote is true. 

Don't make me get out my master gardener stuff, to site references please.


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, Chem nutes wi9ll not improve the "structure" of soil -- I believe that, and the formation of soil either -- FoxFarm did that for me. As far as organisms responsible for decomposition -- that's also true -- that's why you add microbes -- which, by the way, are not working in the soil decomposing things -- they work with the roots to help absorb nutrients. We are talking about a lot of different things here. My contention is that adding microbes even when using chem nutes is a good idea and beneficial to the plant.


----------



## HemperFi

I should say, -- they are not JUST working in the soil decomposing things, but also with the roots helping to absorb nutes -- either chem or organic nutes.


----------



## hero4u2b

I have to put in my 2 cents. I am not taking sides but I have read several articals in high times and some of the other bud porn mags that organic growing. using organic soils ect and if someone adds chem nutes that indeed prohibits the micro life in the soil to do what it is supposed to. The articals even go on to say that in tap water where the city adds choraime a mixture of chlorine and amonia that alone will kill micro life and one should either use treated water or add one of the water cleaners for aquariums. if growing in a medium such as peat mixs ( pro mix )  are supposed to be fine. These articals are supposadly written by old pros who have been growing out in cali for years. We have several organic growers here I dont know why they arent chimming in.   Just my 2 cents.  Hero


----------



## GROBOT

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I got noting right now but some soaking seeds, but you know you are welcome Hamster. Have you grown the cheese?


 
just thought I'd read through your stuff, I soaked some beans for practise, even took a picture for practise,  I'm kinda confused on a couple stuff,  I got OMG'ed for buying seeds on craigslist, thought I'd come hide over here,  I payed 50 bucks for 50 seeds.  I know these arenot MJ seeds but I don't want to screw this up, so the practise.


----------



## Lemon Jack

You paId fifty bucks for that omg  those are just regular beans   a variety though maybe 13 bean soup.  Ill sell you a couple more bags for 25  lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

GROBOT said:
			
		

> just thought I'd read through your stuff, I soaked some beans for practise, even took a picture for practise,  I'm kinda confused on a couple stuff,  I got OMG'ed for buying seeds on craigslist, thought I'd come hide over here,  I payed 50 bucks for 50 seeds.  I know these arenot MJ seeds but I don't want to screw this up, so the practise.



LOL--you cannot hide from The Hemp Goddess.  When I OMG'd I thought that you bought marijuana seeds.  What you have there are just beans--like Lemon said, maybe from a bag of 13 bean soup (I hope that you were kidding when you said you paid $50 for 50 of these).  Growing beans and growing marijuana is nothing alike--this really isn't going to help you learn to grow marijuana.


----------



## powerplanter

You can make a great soup from them though.  Stay positive man.


----------



## Grower13

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> When I OMG'd I thought that you bought marijuana seeds.


 
I think he did...... I think he is practicing with these other seeds....... but I think he said he paid $50.00 for 50 mj seeds.:hubba:

"I bought some seeds off craightslist, they said it was the dank,wasn't sure of the strain." 

Hey grobot cover those beans and put them in the dark


----------



## powerplanter

I really need to know if those are what you bought for 50.00 bucks...because I got the lights that will do those beans wonders.  :evil:


----------



## GROBOT

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I really need to know if those are what you bought for 50.00 bucks...because I got the lights that will do those beans wonders. :evil:


 
Those are practise,  I got some weed with the 50 seeds too.  were on this guys cheese thread, I gotta go hit the pipe,  gotta focus.


----------



## GROBOT

Grower13 said:
			
		

> I think he did...... I think he is practicing with these other seeds....... but I think he said he paid $50.00 for 50 mj seeds.:hubba:
> 
> "I bought some seeds off craightslist, they said it was the dank,wasn't sure of the strain."
> 
> Hey grobot cover those beans and put them in the dark


 
thanks grower, I will, GROBOT and the BEANSTALK, I could write a new one about MJ. who will be the wicked giant?, snuck a toke of my moms stash, no wonder about her, she's got the dank.


----------



## GROBOT

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> You paId fifty bucks for that omg those are just regular beans  a variety though maybe 13 bean soup. Ill sell you a couple more bags for 25  lol.


  dude, can you read!! please go back a post or to,  I'm not stupid.


----------



## GROBOT

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--you cannot hide from The Hemp Goddess. When I OMG'd I thought that you bought marijuana seeds. What you have there are just beans--like Lemon said, maybe from a bag of 13 bean soup (I hope that you were kidding when you said you paid $50 for 50 of these). Growing beans and growing marijuana is nothing alike--this really isn't going to help you learn to grow marijuana.


 
This is all a big mistake, I"m start over tommorow!!


----------



## GROBOT

sorry hemperfi cheese,  I didnt mean to muddy your thread.


----------



## 7greeneyes

HIJACKED!!! :rofl:


----------



## Grower13

If you grow bean stalks that take you where there's some serious dank bring back some clones.

But seriously....... your mom has the dank?
:48:


----------



## HemperFi

Hate to jack my thread back, BUT, lol, perhaps they are magic beans? 

No one can convince me that because I am using GH 3 part nutes there is no microbial action taking place in my soil. I believe that if used properly designer nutes such as these can and will work just as well with microbes in soil. Microbes are everywhere, and they are easy to kill -- simple detergent kills them by the millions, but there are billions of them everywhere, and to kill them in soil you would have to sterilize the soil. Over nuting would also do them some damage -- turn them into ferts. Adding microbes to soil, either organic or chemical, can only do good things -- Old-school Hippies growing organic up in the hills of N. Cali are growing organic because of phylosophical reasons and because chemical nutes will polute water ways if used wide scale. God bless every one of them. They are NOT using organics because chem nutes kill microbes. They are smart enough to realize the futility of killing microbes. Microbes aren't dainty little creatures that just spring up here and there -- there is a thick layer of microbes on everything you look at -- There are microbes living happily in my soil, and I use chem nutes. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Here is the Cheese -- about a week left in vedge -- I'd turn them now, but I want to empty the tent and give it a good bleaching and cleaning before I put them into 12/12. 

If they are growing this good with 0 microbial action -- then microbes aren't even necessary -- but I'm going to keep giving them some every other feeding


----------



## 7greeneyes

lookin' textbook awesome there Hemper. I too will be adding some Great White to my next grow. Seems to me I read you use it at the rootbase everytime u transplant. FFOF has a good microbial environment but I figure a lil boost to the population definately won't hurt.


----------



## HemperFi

I was told to mix it in PHed water or your nutes -- 1tsp per gal. I don't really think it matters how they get in the soil tho -- I'm thinking they are a good thing to have no matter how they are applied. Think I'll sprinkle a little at the root base when I transpot the Cheese 

Thanks 7 -- nice compliment 

Peace


----------



## powerplanter

They look really happy Hemper.  Definitely some plants to be proud of.  :icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey Hemper, your girls are real beauties. They look like you maybe topped or fimmed them as they are very "branchy".

I am suprised that you are suprised that you got all females. Those are the special femenized seeds that Rockster engineered from a sexually reversed female. From what I read, every seed from that Cheese line should be female.

Just to add in my 1cents worth (I don't know enough to add 2 cents) on the organic vs. chem debate... I read and understood that microbes in soil do a chemical reaction process to break down organic materials to a level that can be absorbed by the roots of a plant(this chemical process is called chelation). The plants in turn trade sugars to the microbes for the "chelated" nutrients. In this way microbes decompose organic matter. 

With chemical nutes the elements have already been chelated, and in order to make them more soluable when added to hydro systems or just mixed with water, the minerals are tied to salt molicules as transporters. If I understood correctly, this salt mineral compound takes the place of the microbes as a delivery mechanism. As the plants take in the nutrient minerals, the mineral salt compound is broken down and the salt gets left behind.

Now if this is correct, then the microbe gets cut out of the "trading" action with the plant and ends up going hungry(to an extent), and as the salt builds in the soil, it becomes too toxic an environment for the microbes to survive.

However,(this is my gestimated opinion) if you are using organic soil that is "organic matter" rich to begin with when the microbes are introduced, then they have nutrients to trade with the plant and should survive until either the available matter is depleted or until the salt levels become too high for them to survive.

There is a way to test this if you want to put the time into it. you would use smaller containers of FFOF soil. The first container you would run a chlorine solution through it to kill off any existing microbes(don't use scented bleach, only clean chlorine). let it sit for about 12hrs wet with solution then flush with clean water to remove any traces of the chlorine. Allow it to dry and air out any chlorine that may remain. 

Then plant a rooted clone and begin feeding with GH3 for 4 weeks (need to allow for salt build-up) then begin adding in microbes for 1 week so that it has time to get established before cutting off the GH3. Continue to grow for 3 more weeks to see if the microbes are able to pick up where the GH3 left off. This will test to see if the build-up is toxic to the microbes or interferes with their chelation activity. If the plants continue to thrive then microbes survived the chem nutes.

The next container you would not eliminate the microbes and add the new microbes at the same time as planting the rooted clone. At the same time, add standard amounts of GH3 nutes to the soil and veg for 4 weeks, feeding normally. At the end of the 4th week stop adding the GH3 and continue to veg without adding anymore microbes for another 3-4 weeks. if the plant continues to thrive then we can say that the microbes are able to work with the plant at the same time that the GH3 is present and is able to continue to chelate the ffof into food.

This can be tested further by making a 3rd container of soilless medium(coco, RW, or hydroton) and giving the clone planted in it the same GH3 nutes at the same levels as the other 2. By comparing the growth of this one to the other 2, you should be able to see if the microbes are adding any extra to the soils or not. If the plants in the soils jump ahead of the soilless plant at the stages when the microbes are present then we can say that they are able to add some benefit while in a chem fert environment..... It could be an interesting experiment if you have the room and time. Just an idea


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Wow even more impressive than last photos Hemperfi.
They are going to double/triple in size after the 2 weeks stretch has finished once in flower so ideally if space is an issue you may have to supercrop a.k.a. squeezing the stems/branches until they crush as this stops upwards/sideways growth pronto.
I cannot wait to see these beauties in flower man.
T4


----------



## Lemon Jack

Ya me too hemper there looking really great.  I can't wait to see em flower as well.  

Were they really fem beans cause I was under the impression they were reg. I remember Rockster saying he was working on fem beans in someone elses post one  time, but I thought I he said they weren't ready yet....


----------



## HemperFi

HP, I'm thinking it is a compromise. I believe the microbes help as best they can until late in flower when the salts probably kill them off. I was told not to put them on the flowering plants in the tent because they will be done before any benefit could be reached. I don't have the space or inclination to do your experiment, but I wish someone would and clear this up for us all. You are a true thinker, HushPuppy.

T4 -- I watched a time lapse of an OG Kush in an 18 gal pot that was super cropped grow into a 1 pound plant -- twase very cool (Utoob) If and when I believe it is necessary, I am prepared to bend, break, squish or twist. I have never done any of that -- I try not to even touch my plants except to fimm them or top them.

It was my understanding that these beans are standard photo period seeds. it says nothing on the packet they arrived in about them being femmed. And that is why I was surprised to get all females... For  "sex" it says regular on the Kaliman site. 

They were fimmed when the had about 5 nodes, and, yes, there are branches busting out all over every one of them. They are about 15 inches tall now -- in a week they should be a couple inches taller. The tent can deal with plants 40 inches tall. I can't wait to see these buds either 

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Hi Hemperfi if you refer to my current grow which ive just chopped and the latest ill show ya how to do it its dead easy just bend without snapping although i did do that on the last jack herer and just taped it up.
I  think @ 15" now in a weeks time they will hit the 20" mark with ease.
Yes not femmed seeds from Rockster just regular he is working on femmed seeds im unsure how far he has got tbh but im sure he'll chip in when he sees this thread though.
In fact Multifarious is pretty damn impressive with his lst/fimming/topping/supercropping nearly as good as me.
Lol
T4


----------



## Rockster

Hi chaps,

 well your girls look really nice and lush HemperFi and yes, they are indeed regular seeds but fems are in the pipeline.

 @Hushpuppy. I didn't engineer the sexual reversal as it happened spontaneously
and _must_ have been the result of some kind of stress and I think the fact that the Exodus clone has been around since 1989 and been passed through many hands and different growing environments is stress enough for maybe this to have occurred.


----------



## HemperFi

Hey, thanks for dropping in Rockster. I guess I do have a little lady luck going for me this run. They didn't get any taller last night, but they have bud sites on every branch, and they are bushing out nicely. Do you think I should transplant them into 3 gal. pots? Or should I grow these out in the 1 gal pots they are in? What else can I do? I guess I could transpot half of them and leave half in the smaller pots -- I don't know what to do. I'll figure it out when I have the tent ready for them. Sure wish I had another flower room. I sure would like these ladies to be strees free and havey yeilders -- I need the weed 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I just said a little prayer for the microbes and gave them all some full on (modified) GH 3 part chemical vedge nutes + cal/mag. I'm thinking dead microbes are probably pretty good ferts 

peace


----------



## Rosebud

Your nuts, in a good way Hemper.. Dead microbes...yum. Good you prayed for them before their perhaps demise or perhaps a multiplying fit. 
whatever your doing they look fine...good.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks, Rosy. I thought hard about giving them "Big Bloom" which is organic -- just to take it easy on the microbes, but I didn't think there was enough nitrates in it for them right now. I'm just stumbling along hoping for the best. There is so much going on I don't have a clue about. I was wondering how the nutes after being turned to sugars and starches move through the plant. Do they go straight to the top and then distribute down through the rest of the plant, or do they fill the plant from the bottom to the top? Is that a stupid question, or what? lol

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

So, I am seeing in strain reports where it says "Flowering Time" that they say "short, medium or long" -- I don't have a clue what that means. I guess I haven't been growing long enough. I am going to think of it this way (until I am corrected) "Short" means around 50 days, "Medium" means 50 to 60 days and "Long" must mean 60 to 75 days -- Is that about right?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

There are really no "rules" regarding what constitutes short, medium, and long.  I have seen plants with a 45-56 day flowering period be called medium and also ones with a 63-72 day called medium.  Unless there are wildly different phenos, someone who has grown the same strain (from the same breeder) is usually the best source of info on flowering times.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Rockster said:
			
		

> Hi chaps,
> 
> well your girls look really nice and lush HemperFi and yes, they are indeed regular seeds but fems are in the pipeline.
> 
> @Hushpuppy. I didn't engineer the sexual reversal as it happened spontaneously
> and _must_ have been the result of some kind of stress and I think the fact that the Exodus clone has been around since 1989 and been passed through many hands and different growing environments is stress enough for maybe this to have occurred.


My bad guys   I thought that cheese line was the line from the sexual reversal plants.

Hi Rockster, wasn't meaning to imply that you "engineered" the line, just couldn't think of the word for your working with the sexually reversed plants and developing the current Cheese line That was promoted by Kaliman seeds.


----------



## bho_expertz

Really nice plants Hemper ... How old are they ?


----------



## HemperFi

They were all popped by the 10th of Dec., bho, so they are going on 6 weeks. I planted 8 seeds, all of them popped and all of them are female -- go figure -- now I have problem deciding how I'm going to get them all in the tent. 

There are still three little plants in the tent that are just about ready -- two days I'd say -- as  soon as they come out of there I'll wash down the tent and put the Cheese on 12/12 of HPS. 

I have 16 clones of the Cheese cooking. I have a little AK-47 I'm going to use as a mother and 2 Sativa dom called Mountain Bud that I would like to see bud out. I need a bigger boat, lol


----------



## Hushpuppy

It looks like you will end up needing to convert to a barge  It never fails that ya start out small and end up going bigger and bigger over time.


----------



## HemperFi

I really don't know what to do. I keep knocking it around in my mind, and it just won't come to me. I HATE to even think about tossing any of the Cheese, but I just can't see how I am going to have room for all of them and the 3 other plants I want to flower. I could leave them in the 1 gal pots and just stick them all in the tent, but I keep thinking I would probably get a better yeild if I pick 4 or 5 of them and put them in bigger pots and then flower them out -- I know, I'll repot 4 of them and give them the middle of the tent right under the light, and I'll put the rest of them around the edges in their 1 gal pots. It will be a jungle in there, but what the Hell? Anyone have a better idea?

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Time to take down a wall, or put up another tent. I don't know what your going to do. I just flowered 9  5 gallon pots and it was squished in there. How many do you have? They only person that i know can grow in 1 gallon pots is Hammy, and he is just amazing that way. Maybe you will be too. I say throw out a few and have some really nice big girls. Up to you of course. What ever you decide will be great.


----------



## HemperFi

Well, you aren't a lot of help, Rosy, but you are a sweet, sweet lady  I have a plant in the tent I grew in a 1 gal pot that has some dank buds and is going down either tonight or tomorrow -- I'll post a couple of pics in the other journal when my camera charges up again. I took a few awhile ago, but didn't like them, and then the camera battery went down. I have twin clones from the same mom -- 1 in a 1 gal pot and the other ina 3 gal pot. The one in the bigger pot didn't get any bigger than the one in the smaller pot, but it is a lot greener than the other. They are both coming down today. They are the same ripeness, and I'm thinking the smaller one will be the better smoke because it doesn't have the clorofile (sp) levels in it than the greener one does. Does that make sense?


Peace


----------



## Hushpuppy

I may be wrong but I would think the plants with greener leaves(more chlorophyll) would produce bigger, better buds, since the chlorophyll is responsible for producing all the sugars that the plant uses for building materials(for building buds and resin glands). I would keep the richer looking plants and toss the weaker looking ones. Or try to keep the extras in stasis by periodically crushing the stems so that the plants continue to veg slowly until you can decide what to do with them or get that barge to build you a floating greenhouse-boat.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Hey Hemperfi i thought yield didnt come into the inquasion
Lol
Just plonk the lot in there and trim/lst/hst/supercrop/top whatever ya need to do dude.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

Hush, I am talking the two plants I will harvest in the morning, They are both about 55 days in flower and have the same size buds about the same ripeness. One is in a 1 gal pot (the one yellowing) and the other in a 3 gal pot (the greener of the two) The only difference is the amount of chlorophyll still in the one in the 3 gal. pot. I have read that chlorophyll can taste harsh in buds, so I was guessing that the one yellowing might be smoother smoke.

Yeah T4 -- I'll put as many as will fit in 3 gal pots and stuff the others around the edges in 1 gal pots -- It should be a sight to behold in a few weeks 

I spent the afternoon making soil. I believe it is one of the most important aspects of the grow. Damn, I love dirt 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Here are the two plants in question, Hush. What do you think?


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Chop them down and get the cheese going.
They look ready Hemperfi and chlorphyll breaks down when you dry the buds in  total darkness with the right temps/rh obviously for prevention of budrot and also over time.
T4


----------



## Lemon Jack

Those nugs look great hemper another great job. :aok:  congrats on the soon   harvest..  Next week my whole cycle starts  .  We both got started around the same time now here we are  both bout to go through our second harvest.  Pretty great isnt it.


----------



## Hushpuppy

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Here are the two plants in question, Hush. What do you think?


The yellowing that you have there will not matter to your smoke because you don't smoke the fan leaves. All of the bigger leaf even on the buds will be trimmed off(unless you like smoking leaf). But as T4 said, once you dry and cure them, any chlorophyll that is left in the bud material should be broken down (at least most of it). So the level of yellowing on the plant shouldn't matter much as long as the trichomes are ripe.   They look real good BTW.   :icon_smile:

I misread what you were saying before. I thought you were talking about cloning them :doh: don't know how I got that from what you had said.


----------



## powerplanter

They look tasty Hemper.


----------



## HemperFi

T4, they are coming down today, and yes, the Cheese will be in the tent by tonight 

Jack, yes, my man, we are becoming growers. Ain't it wonderful? 

Thanks PP -- they are small, but the smoke will be very welcome


----------



## dman1234

I remember when you joined Hemperfi, 

look at you now, its quite a success story.

Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Becoming growers you are a great grower Hemperfi.
T4


----------



## smokster42

Looking good Hemp. Thought I might chime in on the fert subject. You might want to check out this site on earth nectar. There are some interesting reads about soil and fertilizers that people might find interesting. Green mojo brother, Peace...

htpt://www.soilsecrets.com/growingsoil.htm


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you dman, It wasn't that long ago -- I've learned a lot in here from you-all.
T4, thanks Bro, but I am still a rookie grower -- having a little luck with the Cheese. I hope to be a great grower one day tho 

Thanks Smoke -- I'll have a look. Glad your still lurking ...

The Cheese in the tent:


----------



## Rockster

They are looking stonking healthy HemperFi, doing me proud, bro! :icon_smile:


----------



## lordhighlama

looking good hemp!


----------



## 7greeneyes

Yes :clap: i said it b4 n i'll say it again, lookin great man :cool2: my (flower) rooms are shut down atm, and I'm getting bloom/grow envy ...lol.


----------



## HemperFi

Rockster, It isn't me, it's your seeds. They are making me look very good. I hope I can make us both proud at the finish. 

Lord, thank you so much -- I want to make you master growers proud to have brought me so far so fast. I'm loving this adventure -- and the smoke 

I transpotted 7 1 gal plants into 3 gal pots last night -- farming is a lot of work sometimes -- I also sprayed all the clones w/ SNS 217 -- I don't want to deal with the Borg this grow -- I'm praying that they are totally gone. I washed down the tent w/ a bleach solution as well. They looked wonderful when I closed the tent last night -- In a few mins the light will go back on, and I can see how they are looking. I am anxious...

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

7, my vedge room has one little plant in it. One cloned AK-47 that I'm going to keep as a mother -- damn fine smoke -- the cloner has 16 Cheese clones cooking. I haven't even looked for roots yet -- The boat grow is sailing along nicely, but I have my fingers crossed -- anything can happen, but I am optomistic 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Well, they still look "stonking healthy" -- I think they will be happy in the tent.  

In a week or so I will post some pics -- if you never hear from me agasin -- they died....

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Lol i seriously doubt they is going to die unless ya maybe run aground with ya boat.
Cannot wait to see them in a weeks time Hemperfi.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

No, T4, they ain't going to die -- and even in the case of an "Epic Fail" I will be here showing what happened and crying on shoulders 

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

I was just jesting with ya Hemperfi i expect nothig but buds from this grow.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

I know T4, no problems at all, besides, I have back-up. I still have 9 Cheese seeds and a bunch of clones. Here they are already making roots


----------



## HemperFi

Here is what a clone should look like when planted. I took them 13 days ago and have been ignoring them -- I thouight I'd have a look-see this morning -- I have some farming to do today


----------



## Lemon Jack

Those are awesome roots in 13 days hemper your definitley doing something right


----------



## Time4Plan-B

13 days is way long but it dont matter if they are nice and healthy like they are Hemperfi tbh they probs had roots 7 days ago.
T4


----------



## Rosebud

You're the clone king!


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Jack -- I believe i have cloning under control.

Yep, I bet they did have roots a week ago -- but they are looking good, and I think they will grow nicely.

The vedge area is full again -- I have planted 5 Satori as well. I hope to get 1 or 2 females. Here is a pic:


----------



## HemperFi

I want to show you the girls in the tent as well -- almost a week into flower -- don't mean to bore you, but it is a sight to behold


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you, Rosy -- you are the queen of sweetness


----------



## Rockster

Hi HemperFi,

     nice big pots you have them in, that'll be good for your yield for sure but you  say you've had a touch of the borg and have sprayed so may I ask what you used as there aren't to many borg treatments about that also deal with the eggs and so am curious?


----------



## HemperFi

Rockster, I alternated treatment between Forbid and something called SNS 217 -- I discovered them in late bloom in my first crop -- they reapeared in the next crop, but in early flower, so I made a concerted effort to eradicate them completely -- I look every day for any sign, but I believe this grow is clean. Wish me luck.

Peace


----------



## NorCalHal

Beautiful roots on those clones! Set up for success. Great looking grow!


----------



## HemperFi

Means a lot coming from you Hal -- thanks...

Peace


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Things look great....   nice job!


:bong:

:ciao:


----------



## powerplanter

Very nice Hemper.  The girls in the flower tent are going to be monster's.  Stay safe.


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you, Dirty, PP, -- I have high hopes for this grow. My last crop was severely compromised by the Borg. I ended up with three little plants, but I have eradicated the Mites, and this grow is clean. I check every day. The SNS 217 kills bugs, eggs and everything. 

I have 8 Cheese clones I wish I could gift to someone. I hate to toss them, but I have 8 already in the vedge space along with an AK-47 mom and 5 Satori seeds cooking. Someday I will have more space.

It is a beautiful morning. I was sitting on the bow having coffee and enjoying the sunshine. I hope you are all well and your crops are abundant. I don't recall a time in my life when I was so content with what I was doing as I am now. There is something spiritual happening when you grow, and it feels so good to be contributing to the great life force -- especially when you end up with some serious DANK -- praise the Lord.

Peace


----------



## powerplanter

ROTFLMAO,  dirty pp....


----------



## powerplanter

They should make a law that people should have to smoke weed.  It would be a much prettier world for sure.


----------



## bho_expertz

powerplanter said:
			
		

> They should make a law that people should have to smoke weed.  It would be a much prettier world for sure.



I agree with that :aok:


Nice plants Hemper ... Looking good.


----------



## PuffinNugs

i finally gave in after watching this and put 2x Cheese #1 in the soil today, thought they be good friends with the Pure Afghan i started last week. 

plants are looking decent there hemperfi


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Puff, you are the grower in here I have watched the closest. I like your style, my man. 

Good luck with the Cheese -- I'm looking forward to a pretty nice harvest (if all goes well) There are hundreds of bud sites on my Cheese from being fimmed. Amazing the difference between regular topping and Fimming -- no comparison.

Had I known the seeds were so damn fertile, I would have only planted 4. I believe I could get the same weight out of 4 nice plants all spread out than I will off of 8 nice plants all squished together -- we will see 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks bho -- wish I could grow like you, my friend -- someday...

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Its easy Hemperfi just trim all lower growth sites from the plants once they have finished their stretch so just the main 4-5 budsites nearest the branches ends then the sites usually 14 days from onset of flowering then the plant will develop colas instead of individual buds.
T4


----------



## PuffinNugs

thanks for the luck, i need it this time of year. it seems that with low humdity i have to pray for females. just had a 10 pack of Poison Dwarf go 7 males and 3 duds. My cali connection famed mix pack is looking liek more males but ill know in a week for sure, thats why i started these cheese and the afghans.

i have a Blackwater going also but no preflowers yet, looks pretty compact but so do the others that turn male, crossing my fingers on that one, i really want to try it out, waited for months jsut for it to get back in stock, sells out real fast.

it happened this way the last  couple years also,  and had to move the veg room to the basement where its much more humid and my female ratio went back to normal. seems once humdity hits around 30-35% in veg im plagued with males.

i do have a femed Pineapple Chunk going incase of 100% males continue, and the Holy Grail 69 is one of the best looking plants ive had in awhile thats a couple weeks in flower.


----------



## HemperFi

Puff, My grow room stays in the low range as far as RH is concerned. I have never seen it go above 50% unless it is raining. Even with the low RH, 100% of the Cheese seeds popped, 100% of them were female and 100% of the clones I took from them grew roots. I'm feeling a little strange about it all. This is just not suppose to happen. This morning I planted 6 more clones -- I just couldn't toss all of them -- Here is a pic of the ones I DID toss, a shot of a full vedge room and a shot of the girls in the tent -- I am chock-a-block full. I know I won't be able to grow out all of these plants, but I will take the best of them for the next crop. None of the Satori have popped yet, and perhaps that is a good thing...


----------



## PuffinNugs

my RH right now is 25% in veg. i like it at around 40-45. some strains get some wierd bud growth on the tops once it gets in the low 30s. 

congrats on the 100% females


----------



## PuffinNugs

both of the cheese cracked but i dont think they will grow, im having such bad luck but on a side note the blackwater is female breaking the 100% males ive gotten from the last 10 or so beans.

the cheese tap root came out the seed but the other end is going into the otherside, so it looks like a ring... never seen that before

the other cracked open and no tap root is coming out, just almost all the white insides showing, another thing ive never seen before. ill give them a few days and see what happens.

i started 2x Madness (Pre98 Bubba x G12 HP) to replace them if they dont sprout, extra goodness if they do


----------



## PuffinNugs

what im talking about....


----------



## HemperFi

I think they will grow -- get them in some dirt.

This growing isn't easy. The Mites took the wind out of my sails. Now, I just keep waiting for something to go wrong. I'm suspicious when it doesn't. I HATE my little scope. I hate having to look through it so much. I expect the Mites to come back, but I have already done everything I can think of to eradicate them, and I don't see any anywhere -- still....

I guess if it was easy everyone would be doing it.  I have what seems to be a truly blessed grow going, but instead of being overjoyed, I am apprehensive. It is going to take a couple of clean crops to regain my enthusiasm and my passion. The "ups" concerning a grow are extreem, but so are the "downs." I'm trying hard to get things into an even perspective. There is no way I will ever quit growing, but I may end up having to start over. I do so want the Cheese to do its wonderful thing and produce an abundant crop, but I am anxious...

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

What do you mean end up having to start over?


----------



## HemperFi

Rosy, if I see one live mite I'm going to freak out -- especially if it is late in flower. I haven't seen any since about the middle of the last grow -- that's why I only harvested 3, little plants. I beleive they are gone, but I can't be sure, so it's like sitting in court waiting for the jury to come in with their decission.


----------



## Rosebud

If you freak out the borg wins. You are meticulous. If anyone can get rid of the mites, it is you. I have and I didn't live on a boat and was as good as you about checking.  It will be ok. They came on the clones I would guess right? So just be really careful if you do clones again from outside sources.  Quarantine is good.


----------



## powerplanter

:yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## HemperFi

Rosy, I guess I was feeling a little paranoid last night. I feel a bit better about everything this morning. I only have three plants that were here during the infestation. All of them have been treated with both Forbid and SNS 217. I don't see any bugs, and I really hope they are gone, but they are insidious. I want them completely out of my life forever. I will never bring a plant into my garden that hasn't been inspected minutely, and I will never again smoke dead bugs. I realize now why my cousin's buds were premature, quick dryed and not manacured -- they are living with the Borg. I don't even think I'll stop by their place on my way through Oregon this summer -- I would be afraid of getting them in my clothes and bringing them home. I guess they affected me differently than most folks -- when I saw that bug in the scope it changed my whole mind set. I had no idea something so horrible was even possible, and it freaked me right out. I WILL be Borg free -- even if I have to pull every plant in my garden and start all over again. I need a good harvest to see me through the summer. What I have growing now will do that for me if everything turns out well. I am paranoid because everything is going so well. All the seeds popped, all were female, all the clones took root and everything is growing splendedly, yet, I still have a picture in my mind of the bug in the scope waving is greesy arms in the air and staring me down. All I need is a couple of good, clean grows to regain my passion and enthusiasm. Getting the Borg is not a death sentence -- they can be eradicated -- can't they?

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Lol most of us have been there i did exactly the same when i got some clones from a friend who is right on his game so assumed they would be borg free then a few weeks into flower noticed the tell tale silvery tracking marks on some leaves but still found no borg then i was perusing his grow on another site and wth he had grown the mother donor plant i had the clones from outdoors all summer and brought it inside to flower.
Never again although i do have one stop borg exterminator systemic spray that i treat all my mother plants with and the buck stops there.
Your on track the forbid and sns217 will have them bastards beaten down for sure.
It does seem at the time that the world is against ya when ya have the borg.
Rotflmao
T4


----------



## PuffinNugs

well hemperfi, one of my cheeses broke ground today, and is starting to stand tall. i did have to "help" it out cause the tap root end was still in the seed but poped it off and all is good.

did the same thing to the other, had to take the seed off the tap root, it doubled in length after taht and should break ground here shortly also 

so looks liek the madness and the other 2 strains i started today will all be extra if cheese is not male


----------



## HemperFi

Very cool, Puff, I also have 2 new babies -- Satori! I hope one of them is female. 

Everything looks good in my grow right now -- soon I will go on another bug inspection, but I actually don't believe there are any left in my garden. I sure wioll be a happy camper when I know for sure I am Borg free. 

I have so many plants I know I won't be able to grow them all out -- damn, I hate to kill excellent genetics. I would hate tossing out bag seed plants if they were growing well, but tossing Cheese, AK-47 or Satori is going to hurt me to my core.

Such is life. Too many plants are a lot better than too few. 

Peace


----------



## Rockster

All looking ticketyboo HemperFi and I see you are growing Satori which is a strain I've grown out before and really enjoyed and has Nepalese genes in the cross if memory serves?


----------



## powerplanter

Memory???lol


----------



## HemperFi

I'm thinking "Ticketyboo" pretty much describes the Cheese, Rockster. They are just a few days from forming some real nice colas. The Fimming did an amazing thing -- every branch on the plants seems to think its the main flower, and they are developing like fingers off the main branches. So far it is a classic grow -- my fingers are crossed ... Napalese genes sound so exotic and powerful... I have been working on my kharma, and if the witches from my past will ease up a little on the curses, I believe this will be my signiture grow. Wish me luck 

pp, got to love your sense of humor -- power on my man 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Well, 4 out of the 5 Satori seeds I planted have popped. I don't know if the other onr will grow as it didn't sink in the water. Perhaps it will just take longer. I should get a female out of four though. All I really need is one mom. It will be nice to see them grow 

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

I always stir the water until they sink which they will do eventually.
T4


----------



## Rosebud

I go by what mandalaseeds.com says. I don't soak. Green mojo for the satori.


----------



## PuffinNugs

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I don't soak


 
:cool2:

"For an optimal germination result the seeds should be planted DIRECTLY into the substrate. We clearly advise against using pre-germination methods or soaking. Please do not place the seeds into a glass of water or in moist paper tissues."

i use the rule on all seed though, i have much better success like that


----------



## 7greeneyes

I've always found that the soaking method (for soil at least) is best utilized with older seed stock. When I don't have one pop from the soil, I'll either dig it up and give her a shotglass of water overnight with a prop mat and they'll usually crack overnight or I just start a new seed :aok: But yeah, I know that sowing them directly in soil is less manipulation at a tender age, thus decreasing early life stress.

Sounds like you got it bangin'  now, Hemper.

eace:


----------



## HemperFi

I soaked the Cheese seeds over night and all of them popped. 4 out of 5 Satori have popped. that's 12 of 13 seeds that have grown for me doing it my way -- I saw a pole that showed that most people do some kind of germination technique with seeds. I just put them in water for a few hours and then drop them in the dirt -- seems to work fine with viable seeds. Rockster's seeds are as fertile as the "Octomom."  I turned the dimmable ballast up to 400 as the seedlings seem to want to stretch. I left room in the cups for extra soil though. 19 plants in vedge -- 10 in the tent flowering. If I had the room, I suppose I would just keep buying lights and probably end up with a hundred plants. I don't want to have to manicure 100 plants, lol. 

I have fed the ducks (I do so enjoy my ducks) Bubba has been out to do his thing, I have a pot of coffee and a half-full vape -- the girls in the tent will wake up in a few mins, and my day will begin. It's sunny out, cool with a little Northern breese. I have to go to town and pick up a spare tire for the tent-trailer I bought last week. It's going to be my home for the summer. I'm thinking hard about setting up a big tent as well and doing a stealth grow right out in front of God and everyone. We will see....

I will feed the Cheese this morning. I think I'll give them organics this time and a little shot of microbes, and some Cal-mag+. The Cheese is looking stellar. The Fimming really did a job on them. I have never super cropped or HST'd, but I don't see how you could get more bud sites than I have with the simple, no stress Fimming. If you haven't tried it you should.


----------



## HemperFi

I was feeling a little freaky having 8 seeds all female that weren't Femmed. Well, no longer do I feel so special  Two of the Cheese have shown nanners today. Tell me if I am wrong before I destroy these two beautiful plants.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Bummer those sre def some nanners in there hempe I believe my phoneshows the pics kinda small but I think I canclearly see them

They got me on my first grow...bagseed

That's a bum to hear from these seeds there was no chance of a light leak or anything rwas there?


----------



## 7greeneyes

:shocked: your she's a he...bummer dude...here's some green mojo for the rest of your sexy ladies.

7ge


----------



## HemperFi

I don't think they are Hermies, Jack -- just males, and that's okay, now I have room to grow the rest of them 

Thanks 7 -- or should I say "MVP"


----------



## 7greeneyes

WOAH....didn't even know I was a MVP! Gotta pay more attention..lol. can't wait to start my mutli-strain garden.


----------



## PuffinNugs

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Bummer those sre def some nanners in there hempe I believe my phoneshows the pics kinda small but I think I canclearly see them
> 
> They got me on my first grow...bagseed
> 
> That's a bum to hear from these seeds there was no chance of a light leak or anything rwas there?


 
those are not hermies, those are straight up males

time for some breeding hemper


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> those are not hermies, those are straight up males
> 
> time for some breeding hemper


 
:yeahthat:   :48:


----------



## HemperFi

That Cheese pollen will be priceless -- I haven't distroyed him yet -- Thinking of putting him under a big CFL down in the stateroom. How about some Cheese x Satori? or AK-47? or just more Cheese -- I'm not sure I'm ready for this, but I'll give it a shot -- I am so damn clumbsy tho lol

PEACE


----------



## Lemon Jack

As I said my pics were small I assumed you had already seen pistils since you said they were females.....I seen the. Podsacks is all.


----------



## pcduck

yep looks like hemp is going to be a breeder, those are males


----------



## HemperFi

I almost didn't post this pic -- look at this lame set-up -- IT SHOULD ONLY BE A WEEK OR SO -- i'M THINKING -- i NEVER GREW A MALE PLANT -- HOW LONG BEFORE POLLEN?

see how clumbsy I am 

I just hope the boat doesn't start rocking. I had to top him to get him under the light:


----------



## 7greeneyes

sweetness :woohoo:

collect that pollen but make sure to wash down that male's room and clean your self/clothes etc b4 you enter your main bloom room afterwards, else your selective breeding may become an accidental knockup! lol.


----------



## HemperFi

There isn't a lot of air circulation down there (unless I turn on a fan) -- I'm thinking the pollen should stay pretty much in that general area -- after I collect, I will most certainly wash down everything including me before I go in the tent with the girls.


----------



## powerplanter

Sounds like you got everything under control Hemper.  I can see it now, Hempers' AK49...


----------



## HemperFi

I hadn't even thought of that -- have to be a name -- but it's just for me -- I'll call it #1 cheesepuffs  or something.... Let's see it happen first 

Peace


----------



## powerplanter

Ha  Cheese puffs, I like it.


----------



## Rockster

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I don't think they are Hermies, Jack -- just males, and that's okay, now I have room to grow the rest of them
> 
> Thanks 7 -- or should I say "MVP"



 Hi HemperFi,

 they do indeed look like pure males as I can't see a pistil anywhere although it's difficult to really check em out intimately from pics?


----------



## PuffinNugs

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I almost didn't post this pic -- look at this lame set-up -- IT SHOULD ONLY BE A WEEK OR SO -- i'M THINKING -- i NEVER GREW A MALE PLANT -- HOW LONG BEFORE POLLEN?
> 
> see how clumbsy I am
> 
> I just hope the boat doesn't start rocking. I had to top him to get him under the light:


pollen will be there in a week or so after the balls start to get bigger.

the ball will open up shgowing the nanners inside, they (inside nannaers) will sort of change color  (lighter yellow, than the green they start out as) and then fully open and pollen will be everywhere.

i like to pick the balls right when they are about to open and rip a tip off the nanner and let the pollen flow out into a little vial, like the ones seeds come in. you have to be very vigilant though, checking multiple times a day cuase they can open in a matter of hours.

in the vials you can sprinkle the stuff on budsyou want to be seeded, then put the cap back on for storage to pollanate future plants.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Cool stuiff Hemperfi ya starting some new lines now hey
Lol
Satori cheese #1
Ak cheese.
My two cents worth anyways more room for the remaining as you did think it would get crowded so maybe time for some bondage.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

It's nice that you are around, Rockster. Thanks for keeping an eye on things. I was looking for pistils when I saw balls -- no pistils. 

Thanks, Puff, this is all new to me. I have a little vial to put the pollen in. I think I read to take the female out of the garden, pollenate a branch, wait (how long?) spray off the plant w/ cold water and put her back in the tent -- is that about right?

It just ocured to me that at least 4 of my Cheese clones are male as well. I'll have to keep an eye on them -- I've lost track of what came from what plant. I spaced it when I transplanted them into the three gal pots. Ain't farming fun? 

T4, you should know -- would the cheese crossed with AK be a good mix?


----------



## PuffinNugs

pretty much that is right, i dont remove anything anymore but the male, i shut down the cirulation fan and just pollenate what i want, noraml wait 12-24 hours and spray. i dont mind a seed here and there on other plants. this last grow i didnt spray at all, so far i found one seed on the other plants.

im really happy with the resin output of the "moms" some of the stickiest buds i ever trimmed and this is from an auto  

Fruit Automatic by Dinafem, my new favorite auto, i thought nothing would beat Roadrunner, but they sure did.

actually about 30minutes ago i chopped the main "seeded" ones got probbaly 500 or so beans. going to grow a bunch of them, get a few more males  of my creation and cross them again with the original, then repeat the process probably 2-3 more times.

also put in another order for the feb. promo and the great Dinafem promotion, going to try out the Haze Auto and Roadrunner #2, also grabbed one of the last Blue Fruit before deadstock 

racked up 9x Critical+ freebies and Mini posters from going with dinafem this month, great deal. especially when you add it to the normal UFOs and the feb. promo freebies.

Also wanted to add some Las Vegas Purple Kush into the collection so got some "Sin City Kush" from Alphakronik Genes (Jackpot Royal sold out in a day after coming back in stock  )

sorry for the ramble, smoking some kush i let go around 11 weeks and i cant function and get to talking lol


----------



## Rockster

Hi HemperFi,

 pollination is a very straight forward process and works _so well_ that your main problem is separating the pollen source from your target females as pollen is microscopically small, it's like talc in consistency and is so fine it can be carried on air currents so try to have as much distance between them and _don't_ have circulating fans running in the male room as they will blast all the pollen into the surrounding air and cause contamination for sure.

 When a male starts to shed pollen I often bend it over and put a large clean sheet under the plant and tap gently and then the pollen falls onto the sheet and can be scraped into a pile and cleaned and stored for later use.

 You _must_ clean the pollen of any plant matter as male flowers are fragile and bits of them will be in the dust.

If you scrape a fine hair comb through the pollen it will pull most of the green matter out and use tweezers to remove anything remaining. This is essential as any plant matter left will add moisture to the pollen and be a possible mold problem.

 When you have your pollen take a desired female and if pollinating only one branch it helps to put a plastic bag over the plant, make a hole in the bag and pull the branch to be pollinated through and seal with tape. It doesn't have to be 100% airtight but it will largely prevent contamination.

Dust the branch by applying by brush or you can put an amount of pollen on a sheet of paper, hold near branch and blow sharply and this will pepper the branch with love bullets nicely! :hubba: 

 Just put small amounts on the paper and do this several times from different angles. If you see the pic, this is a grow from a while back where I bagged the top cola's to protect them as I wanted them for evaluation purposes whereas the rest of the room was being subjected to a total pollen blizzard.

 Once pollinated, leave for an hour although it actually only takes minutes for successful pollination to occur but that extra time will let all airborne pollen land and then spray thoroughly, allow to dry for a few hours and place back under your lights, job done.

The bath can be a good place to do it as you can wash it down easily and kill any remaining loose pollen.

I hope this helps and do please remember, no circ fans in the male room.


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you, Rockster. You make it sound so easy. When you wash the plant down after pollenating, do you spray the cola you have pollenated or just the rest of the plant? I won't take any pollen into the tent -- I will take the lady I want seeded to the male plant and do the pollenating there and then wash it down in the shower before putting it back in the tent -- this is going to be fun 

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

No idea Hemperfi it worth a try crossing anything ya have and then when its finished it a suck it and see thing.
Lol
T4


----------



## HemperFi

I guess preflower sex identification is beyond me -- I took out another male today -- that leaves 5 -- a real nice number for the tent. All the rest are showing female (I think). 

I am having a stretch problem w/ the Satori. I left room in the cups to add soil, but they stretched up out of that as well, so I transplanted 2 of them into 1 gal. pots. I will stake them up if I have to. The 5th Satori seed is coming up, so that makes 100% germ for the Satori. I also turned up the variable ballast to 400w and hung a couple of CFLs over the other three seedlings. Perhaps more light will do the trick. I also had to change out the light in the tent. It kept tripping the breaker and going out. The new light is working fine. 

There is some farming going on in the old boat -- I'm loving it 

HF


----------



## PuffinNugs

well it is your second grow, preflowers can be tricky untill they really get bigger and you see the hairs.

after a few grows and more strains/ plants down you pick it up


----------



## HemperFi

One of the reasons I'm loving this "hobby" is because there seems to be something new to learn almost every day. Growing weed has been a wonderful education so far. And just like the smoke, the growing also alieviates bordom.I think the biggest reason we all smoke weed is because it stimulates imagination and opens windows in the mind -- so does growing.

Peace


----------



## Rockster

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Thank you, Rockster. You make it sound so easy. When you wash the plant down after pollenating, do you spray the cola you have pollenated or just the rest of the plant? I won't take any pollen into the tent -- I will take the lady I want seeded to the male plant and do the pollenating there and then wash it down in the shower before putting it back in the tent -- this is going to be fun
> 
> Peace



Hi HemperFi,

 it should be fun and personally rewarding as it's nice making seeds and seeing the full life cycle of cannabis as nature intended.

Spray down the pollinated branch and anywhere else the excess might have landed but truth be known, once pollen has landed on something it tends to stick due to static electricity and so it's airborne pollen that is the potential problem.

 But you say you are gonna use the shower which is fine and so if you pollinate there, leave an hour, spray, let dry and return to the grow they'll be nicely up the duff and with minimal stray pollinations but do expect the odd seed here and there in your virgin bud and which is no biggie.

After about 2 weeks you'll see obvious changes as pistils brown and wither and the calyxes start to swell and after 5-6 weeks you'll see the dark shells of the seed within the buds ( see pic with male flower ) and if left long enough the odd one will start to fall and actually root in the growing medium below.

The 3rd pic shows 2 seeds within one calyx, like 2 pea's in a pod and is a bit of a genetic oddity but happens quite often.


----------



## HemperFi

How long are seeds viable?


----------



## PuffinNugs

HemperFi said:
			
		

> How long are seeds viable?


Years. I have 10 year old beans that pop after a bit of sandpaper. Been in a jar in the closet


----------



## HemperFi

That is the answer I was looking for  thanks Puff....

I don't know if you saw the quotes in my journal from the book (pamphlet) the guy at the hydro store wrote. He seems like an alright person, and he does know hydro -- anyway, he just bought a small houseboat out here. I told him what it is costing me to live here (almost nothing) and then hooked him up with a guy who was desperate to sell, and he has bought the boat. Who knows, there may be another boat grow going on out here -- too cool  I'm thinking anyway.

My brother-in-law called me tonight and wants to go in with me on a piece of land in Idaho. I have been trying for years to put together a place for the summers up north. I can't see not being here in the winter tho -- it has been so beautiful here this winter -- I have sat on the deck in the sunshine a lot this winter. It must have been close to seventy today -- near perfect for February. North in the summer and south in the winter, like the indians used to do -- just makes sense to me \\Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Seeds are viable for many years so long as they are stored in the correct conditions.
Im with ya on the plants Hemperfi as i thought all my 16 were females even after a week or so in flower and then 5 x plants showed themselves to be males and were executed immediately.
I couldnt tell any apart up until this time.
T4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hemper, I really feel better that you did not have all females.  All girls just gives me hermie shivers.

I am also going to be "making some seeds".  I am hoping for a male Satori.  I will following this to see how you do.  This will be the first time that I have deliberately created seeds.  I have a shed that I will put the boy in if I get one.


----------



## HemperFi

Goddess, they looked to me like females -- some of them being male actually freed up some space for me -- I believe I will get a better yield with 5 females than I would with 8. I don't mind a few males...

I'm going to make some more Cheese seeds, and cross the cheese with AK-47  and Satori -- this should be interesting 

You are always welcome along THG -- I hope you know that 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

All 5 of the Satori seeds popped, and they are all stretching. I added soil and they stretched up out of that, so I transplanted a couple of them before they were too stretched to deal with, but they are still stretching upward -- I turned the light to 400w -- should I turn it to 600? 

It has occured to me that at least 6 of the clones in vedge are male, and I have lost track of them, so I will have to grow them out to know which ones to cull. 

If I have a Satori male I will get some of his pollen as well 

I love this multi-dimensional gardening 

Don't you?

HF


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yes, I do.  I really like having plants in all stages of growth.  I sometimes lose track of my clones, too.  I am getting too many strains for the space I have....


----------



## PuffinNugs

Hey Hemperfi & Rockster....

after seeing the double seed (2 seeds one pod thing) a few posts back... i came across this a few minutes ago while doing a bit of a final trim.


----------



## HemperFi

How is the smoke from the seeded weed?


----------



## PuffinNugs

HemperFi said:
			
		

> How is the smoke from the seeded weed?


The chunks without any seeds is fire. But the rest which is mostly the seed pods left after breaking it down is so-so


----------



## 7greeneyes

time for some quick wash hash oil...?


----------



## HemperFi

Time to update a couple of pics -- I was hoping for definitive buds by now, but they are just beginning to flower, and I am sure all of the remaining plants are female. I will show the crowd in vedge as soon as my camera charges up again. Here are a few HPS shots -- the flowers on bottom right are a Mountain Bud clone -- the last of that strain I'll probably ever see...


----------



## HemperFi

And here is the vedge area -- the Cheese clones are doing fine, although, I know there are six males in there and don't know which ones  The big one is an AK-47, and you can see the stretch I am dealing with concerning the Satori -- it'll be okay


----------



## PuffinNugs

How far away are your lights (first tent pics)? You seem to getting a but of excess stretch, especially around the back. They are looking healthy though. Might have to do some tieing up when those buds come in


----------



## HemperFi

Puff, I have the dimmable ballast set to 400w -- I figure that's enough light for the little Satori -- I did put them on a box this morning, and I will transplant them into 1 gal pots  tonight. The tall clones in the back are probably males and I planted them a little before the rest. The light is pretty close to the AK -- as soon as she tells me to, I will take a couple of clones and put her into 12/12 in the tent and then crank up the light in vedge to 600w -- that's plan A -- lots of flex over here on the old boat though 

Peace


----------



## PuffinNugs

Not veg plants the first set you posted. You posted the rest when I was replying


----------



## HemperFi

Oh, you meant in the tent -- It's about 20 inches over them, and yes, I will have to do some tying up -- or down. The Cheese should lay down from the weight of the top buds, but this will expose the lower buds to the light better and they should be pretty interesting. I may have to lower the light for them. I am having to tweak the temps now and then -- it got to 86 in the tent this morning -- what I really need to do is cut a hole in the side of the boat for a 6" vent -- I will put a wye and hook bobth lights to it exiting the boat -- right now it just goes back into the room. I wish THG would visit and bring some tools 

pEACE


----------



## PuffinNugs

Yeah the hole sounds good. Just put a vent cover on the outside for dryer vent holes in a house. Then it'll only open with your exhaust is on, so less water and bugs trying to get in.

Then IMO you would get the light closer and get the plants tightened up a bit.

My best skunks love light they will reach for it if too far away I learned.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks, Puff, that will help -- I didn't even know what to ask for lol

Later, jumping in the dingy and heading for town....

Peace


----------



## PuffinNugs

i have something like one of these, neighbors, well if they came into the yard anyways wouldnt think twice what it was, they would jus tthink it was a dryer running  the things close when no air is goign through so nothing can get in.


hxxp://www.amazon.com/Lambro-Industries-361W-Louver-Vent/dp/B000KQ2CWS/ref=pd_sbs_hg_1

theres many other styles out there


----------



## HemperFi

I beleive I can find something like that near bye -- thanks for clearing my mind on it -- I need to cut a hole too -- guess I'll buy a tool...

There is a ball shooting out on the boy down below -- here is a shot:


----------



## Lemon Jack

Naughty pics hemper lol


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, a classic ball shot -- and pretty nasty 

A couple of questions about this male plant. I have been turning the light on when I wake up and off when I go to bed, so it's probably getting a little more than 12 hours of light -- is that going to matter? I didn't think it would -- what's it going to do, hermie? not! and when a pollen pod looks like the one in the pic -- how long until it opens? I'm not versed on growing males -- and it is still kind of scary -- all that pollen in the boat -- and how do I collect the pollen? Can I wait until the pods open and then just tap some into a vial, or should I put something under the plant to catch the pollen as it falls? What?

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I just watched a video where a guy let the male flowers get ripe, and then he took cuttings and put them in water -- still undera light for a week or so as he collected the pollen -- so what do think of this technique?


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Hi Hemperfi im sure you labelled all the clones up respectively to their mothers and now fathers.
Anways looking great and dont worry all cheese strains are slow starters and you will see proper budsites starting to form around start of week 3 of flowering.
Im on week 3 of flower with 4 x barneys blue cheeses and they are like a good 10 days behind my 6 x 8 weeker lemon chronics in the bud department.
T4


----------



## PuffinNugs

i just wait for them about to open, grab the nanners out of the pod, rip a bit of the end off and the pollen will pore out into the vial.

that way you wont have to grow the thing out very long, just keep picking them at that point till your vial is as full as you want it.


----------



## powerplanter

I think this is the first time I ever heard of someone wanting to cut a hole in their boat.  LOL


----------



## HemperFi

Hey, T4 -- I "did" label all the clones and their mothers, but lost track of them when I transplanted the mothers and put them in the tent. I have at least six male clones I don't know where are, lol -- rookie!!!!!

Puff, I guess I'll learn pretty soon what they look like just before they pop open  I don't need much -- I only want to do like one branch of Cheese and 1 branch of AK (perhaps Satori).


----------



## PuffinNugs

well the balls open up a bit thats where what you see are "banana" looking things. they will be green at first, right before they open they will turn a more yellowish, thats when you want to grab them. be gentle, very fragile. then just rip a bit of the tip off and you see it full of white powder. then kinda massage it between your 2 fingers into the vial, try not to get any of the nanner itself in there thoug, just the pollen.

leave the jar open for a couple days so it can dry out some.

hope you dont have pollen allergies... i do and i suffered for a few days lol its worth it in the end though.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Exactly what i did Hemperfi as i thought all x 16 were females so repotted all the clones never labelled up and had a mix of 3-4 different cheeses so had to start all over again when i flowered the clones.
Its a stoner thing methinks.
Lol
T4


----------



## Rockster

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Hey, T4 -- I "did" label all the clones and their mothers, but lost track of them when I transplanted the mothers and put them in the tent. I have at least six male clones I don't know where are, lol -- rookie!!!!!
> 
> Puff, I guess I'll learn pretty soon what they look like just before they pop open  I don't need much -- I only want to do like one branch of Cheese and 1 branch of AK (perhaps Satori).



 Don't worry HemperFi, you'll see they are male well over a week before the pollen starts to drop so don't worry about missing something and then accidentally pollinating everything, it just won't happen as you are switched on and looking at things properly on a day to day basis.


----------



## powerplanter

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Exactly what i did Hemperfi as i thought all x 16 were females so repotted all the clones never labelled up and had a mix of 3-4 different cheeses so had to start all over again when i flowered the clones.
> Its a stoner thing methinks.
> Lol
> T4



Even if you believe that they are all females, it is a good idea to keep track of your clones.  You will end up with different phenos with 16 plants and will most likely have some that are superior to others.


----------



## PuffinNugs

Bread tags work great if you can get multiple colors. I used to use them on clones, bucket handles, and now on the edges of smart pots


----------



## HemperFi

I did have them labeled -- when I took clones I marked the moms and the clones, but stopped worrying about it when I believed they were all female -- now I will have to let them sex out again -- rookie mistake (won't happen again). I have stopped the stretch on the Satori -- they are looking fine now. Nanners are poking out on the male in the bow -- scary. I'm in my third grow, and I am just a little overwhelmed, but I am having fun 

Thanks for all the asdvice and concern -- I need all I can get. I was using tape and numbers to mark the plants -- colors sounds a little easier -- I will try it that way next time. 

I kind of feel like I am jumping the gun a little here by even thinking about breeding -- I really should be thinking about the stash I need to be able to take off for the summer. My ex brother-in-law wants to go in with me on a piece of land in Idaho this summer, and there is no place for me to grow right now up there, so I must go there and put it together so I can have both a summer grow up North and a winter grow here on the boat. That is my goal. Eventually I'll have a vehicle and a place to do my thing up there and will be able to just fly back and forth in the Spring and Fall. That's the goal anyway.

Today, I'm going to transplant the last Satori into a 1 gal pot, do some feeding and think about collecting pollen. I have a lot to think about....

I'm loving this winter, and I am learning so much -- Growing weed seems to have filled up most of the blank spaces in my life -- it's a Hell of a hobbie 

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Glad youre enjoying it Hemperfi and you are doing thing the right way so just have to look forard to cloning from the remaining females and labelling up.
A quick question for Rockster the 3-4 male cheeses will they make different cheese related crosses due to them possibly being different phenos of da cheese.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, and a harvest  and cure, and the Satori -- the seeds, and a hole in the side of the boat  I'm crusin bro...

HF


----------



## powerplanter

Yeah ya are!!  Looking good Hemperfi.


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you PP, I went and picked up the vent and lined up a guy to cut the hole in the boat -- I'm hoping that venting the hot air out of the boat will make it possible to turn off the airconditioner when the lights are on in the tent. 

Peace


----------



## oregonduck76

heard great things about cheese, will keep on this


----------



## HemperFi

Welcome along duck, they are finally beginning to flower. The clones look good -- the Satori is growing nicely -- everything is sailing..

I'll update pics in the morning.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

It is such a beautiful sunny, warm day here I am have some difficulty getting motivated -- so I think I'll just get high and stay on the boat 

The Cheese are beginning to flower -- the clones are growing like weeds -- the satori is happy, and the fellow down below is about to spew his seed... 

Have a look:


----------



## bho_expertz

Looking good Hemper.


----------



## PuffinNugs

you already have a few open balls.... you started collecting yet? or you goin to let it go airborne?


----------



## HemperFi

I don't see any pollen -- I really doubt any will make it from down below all the way to the other end of the boat. I was thinking that when I see some of the pods leaking pollen I would just cut the branch and bag it -- and then get rid of the whole plant. There should be enough to do whatever I want -- hows that sound?


----------



## PuffinNugs

they dont leak, itll all come out at once....

the one that are slightly opened and turned yellow, pluck them and sprinkle the pollen into your vial if thats the way your doing it.i see 2-3 that will open here in a matter of hours, no more than a day


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks BHO -- how's everything across the pond?


----------



## HemperFi

Okay, I'll go harvest one pod at a time


----------



## PuffinNugs

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll go harvest one pod at a time


 
idk i find that is the simple way of doing in since your jsut planing on pollenating a few buds.

that way after say about 15 balls or so youll see its plenty.

one banana in a pod (ball) will pollinate almost a whole branch if done right.

the point your at now, they should be started to change rather quickly, and get rid of that male in a day or so


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Id take the plant/plants you want pollinating down to the male room leave to get pollinated naturally and then do the showing then hour or so later return to the flower room.
Its great to watch them spew their pollen and like puffin says it happens very fast.
T4


----------



## powerplanter

Thanks for posting this Hemperfi.  It is very interesting.      The girls are looking sexy.  :icon_smile:


----------



## bho_expertz

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Thanks BHO -- how's everything across the pond?



Just fine ... Larry's went down ... Next week more harvest :icon_smile:


----------



## Rockster

Thanks for the pic update HemperFi and I must say everything is looking just fine but just remember to clean any collected pollen  of any plant matter as that will impart moisture to the pollen and possibly make it clump together.

 That boy should start to drop pollen in about a week going by the pics so game on for making some cannabis love children, heh heh. :hubba: 

 Sorry if I've missed it somewhere but have you decided on a pollination regime, be it a branch or a whole plant?


----------



## HemperFi

Just a branch, Rockster, on the best looking female in the tent. I don't need lots of seeds. I want to save a little and make some Cheese x AK-47. How long will pollen keep? Can you freeze pollen?

HF


----------



## Rockster

Hi HemperFi,

 pollen can be frozen but if it has _any_ moisture in it I think it can ruin it so it's best kept just above freezing so the bottom compartment in the fridge will do the trick.

 Properly stored pollen should be viable for years but that is in sterile completely dry conditions but growers have stored it for many months in a placcy bag in the fridge but it must be completely clean and free of any plant matter.

I once extracted pollen from 5 large plants and made the cardinal mistake of not cleaning it of plant matter and left it overnight in a tupperware tub and the next day the stuff was all sticking together in clumps and was all but ruined.


----------



## PuffinNugs

Rockster said:
			
		

> I once extracted pollen from 5 large plants and made the cardinal mistake of not cleaning it of plant matter and left it overnight in a tupperware tub and the next day the stuff was all sticking together in clumps and was all but ruined.


 
same thing happened to me on my first major collection. i had a poly seal jar all nice and full, put the lid on, next day i went and looked it was not good. completly differnt consistancy and was a really bright yellowish color. smells like bad corn or something lol. now no plant amterial and i leave the jar open for atleast a day, i dont know if second part is needed but i do it anyways.

i also ruined a batch of seeds of a outdoor plant cuase i left the soft premature seeds in witht he mature ones and closed it up, few days later i had moldy seeds 

stupid beginer mistakes but its all good, learning experiances.


----------



## HemperFi

I went sailing today on a trimaran -- not good wind, but it was a lot of fun. I hadn't been sailing in years. I have a large plastic bag around the male plant down below. When I see pollen, I will cut off the main branches and bag them and shake the pollen intot he bag -- I don't need much, and to tell the truth, I'm more than a little bit freaked about having a ripe male in the boat. I want it out of here as soon as possible.

I'll make sure it is clean and dry...

Peace


----------



## PuffinNugs

imo that wont work very well and make it harder on yourself, going to make a mess to clean out, plus more will spread out over the plant material when shaken makeing it harder to collect.

a ball or two is enough to pollenate a branch.

do you really want to store it?

you could probbaly get pollen off a few of those sacks i seen a few posts back by now just to make a few beans and be done with it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> .... to tell the truth, I'm more than a little bit freaked about having a ripe male in the boat. I want it out of here as soon as possible.
> 
> I'll make sure it is clean and dry...
> 
> Peace



I'd love to have a ripe male on a boat......oh, wait, you were talking about plants weren't you....


----------



## HemperFi

LMAO, THG, damn I needed that laugh -- than you!

It gets pretty "ripe" on this old boat -- it's a constant battle, and I try hard to keep it to a minimum, but laziness and procrastination make it difficult. I'm planning a major Spring cleaning very soon. 

I have an ant problem I have never mentioned. They are tiny little ants and are no doubt nesting somewhere -- I don't think they are a danger to the plants, but I'm going to get rid of them anyway. When I leave for the summer, I'm going to set off a feew bug bombs on my way out the door and hope it kills any bugs on the boat -- spiders are another insect I see a lot of out here. Someone told me that from the time you are born until you die you are never more than 7 feet from a spider -- I have never been bitten, and they probably keep other insects at bay in here but they scare me -- always have....

I have taken down the male Cheese. There were lots of ripe balls on it this morning, so I cut off the flowers and stuffed them in a vial I once received some OG Kush in from a dispensery I visited until they closed it down -- I let the perscription for MMJ expire without sending it into the state -- It was good for a year at this particular dispensary without the state card, so I have never really been legal. Anyway, I will let the pollen flowers dry out in the vial and then just slip a bud or two into the vial as far as possible. I'm sure that will pollinate them -- then I will toss vial and all. I need more space and better coordination to pick individual balls and milk the pollen out of them. 

The problem is my right arm -- the one that was shot in Cambodia. I was left with a one bone forearm that doesn't twist back and forth (supronate, protinate) and it's about three inches shorter than my good left arm, so my normal lack of coordination is amplified, and, when I try to do things like pick a particular ball off a male plant and massage the pollen out of it -- it is Quite frustrating, especially if I am on my knees in an awkward positon down in a room with 4ft of head space. When I am properly set up and have the room, I will get back into this seed making thing, but I'm thinking it is a little illconcievied right now with my current enviornment.

I WILL pollenate a plant tho

Peace


----------



## Rockster

Hi HemperFi,

 I strongly recommend you clean all the plant matter out of the pollen before storage as it might cause the pollen to stick together due to moisture.

But hey, you got _shot_ in Cambodia?


----------



## PuffinNugs

you should of waited till the "nanners" inside dryed out on the plant. thats when they are technically ripe other than being fully opened

the green to them would of turned really yellow right before they open up. just touching them too hard would of cuased pollen to spill out.

when i pick them like you are doing usually i have to hold the vial up to it because a few break open just fromt aking it off the plant. the rest i just rip the tip off and pour it into the vial by gently massaging it between my fingers and if done right only pollen will be in the vial, no nanner pieces.


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, Puff, I saw pollen, and I have attempted to pollenate a couple of buds on a cheese pheno -- I took her from the tent, drapped wet paper towels over most of the flowers and stuffed a couple down into the vial. I waited a while and then sprayed the plant with cold water. I may have succeded, I don't know, I may have failed. If I don't get seeds I'll make another attempt during the next grow. I do have 6 Cheese males in vedge -- wish I knew whick ones they are lol

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I sat in the grow room for a long time last night -- I was still sitting there when the light went out. The Cheese is doing fine. Buds are beginning to pop, and there are going to be a lot of them. I can't wait to see what the flowers look like in a couple of weeks. They seem to be growing a bit slowly, but they look healthy enough, and I am predicting a fine harvest. It has been weeks since I have seen any sign of Mites -- I believe they are gone, but I will keep looking. Here is what the girls looked like last night when I shut them up in the tent:


----------



## HemperFi

They have been 12/12 for 22 days in the pic above. The vedge room is packed tight. The Satori babies are looking sweet. Everything is green and growing. Why do plants in small pots grow faster than in bigger pots? The last six Cheese clones I planted had to go into little containers so I could get them under the light. They have grown almost twice as fast as the clones I planted in 1 gal. pots. (Interesting) Also, Why is that spot in the back, left corner such a nice place for a plant to excel? Does the light focus more energy back in the corner? What you see in my vedge area will be my last grow until next Fall. I will grow out another Cheese male. This one will be smaller and easier to manage, and I will get some seeds. It's the only way I can keep a pheno of the AK-47. I believe it will cross nicely with the Cheese, and I don't want to lose such dank smoke. It's the middle of February people. All the outdoor growers must be busy with clones. I'm sitting here on the old boat, stoned, listening to classic rock. It's a good life 

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Must be starting to smell esp when touched on subject of Kampuchea i am fasinated reading about and watching Nam documentaries.
Youll have to tell us more Hemperfi.
T4


----------



## dman1234

Great pics Hemperfi,

Are the ones in flower tied down? they are really spread out nicely either way.


----------



## Rockster

Hi HemperFi,

 the girls are shaping up nicely and going by your pic in post #403 it looks like you could throttle back a touch on the nitrogen but hey, it's difficult to gauge colour of a leaf surface via photography but they do look a tad dark green from here, just a touch, mind you.


----------



## HemperFi

T4, I need to be a little wasted to tell war stories -- one of these nights....

dman, no, I didn't tie them or bend them or torture them. I did a simple FIM on them.

Rockster, I agree. I fed them this morning -- just GH micro and bloom -- some cal/mag. I think they are happy 

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

This may make you laugh then Hemperfi my father in law who passed away 7 years ago was sargeant major in army and about 20+ years ago on holiday in spain met up with a fella similar age ex army n all that anyways got chatting and father in law says he was stationed in ww2 at spandau prison guarding rudolph hess lol his wife said dont talk nonsense you would have 4 years old or some childlike age.
He argued until he was red in the face.
He did suffer in his later years from a altzeimers type desease called louey body syndrome so maybe this had something to do with it.
Lol
T4


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Cannot wait for you to be wasted for the war stories Hemperfi
Lol
T4


----------



## HemperFi

T4, My mother was so drunk on vodka when I was born, I came into this world drunk. She was so wasted she couldn't squirt me out, so the doctor grabbed my head with some tongs and kinda crushed my skull as he pulled me into existense. I have always felt a little different, like there is something missing, something everyone else has and takes for granted but is missing in me. I still feel this way. Both of my parents married five times. I was raised by a lot of different people. I was incarcerated nine time before I was thirteen and then did a year and a half in a boy's ranch before being set free in the late 60's. It seemed natural for me to slip into the drug culture. They called us Hippies, but we were mostly just druggies. I was anyway. My phylosophy was "If it feels good, do it." I must have taken acid 400 times. We were all busy tuning in -- turning on -- and dropping out, and it was a lot of fun. If I had a time machine I'd go back and live those years over and over again. I didn't believe there was a chance in Hell I would be drafted. I had a record a mile long, I was 369 on the draft list, and I really wasn't warror material, but the guy I worked for knew someone on the local draft board, and one day the notice was waiting for me when I went to work. My father worked there too, and they had got together and decided going to war would "make a man out of you."


----------



## PuffinNugs

Hows your back?


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Bloody hell Hemperfi youve had a mixed life thats for sure and reading between the lines i wouldnt have thought in a million years you have been through all that stuff.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

Puff, my back is fine -- it's my front I'm concerned about


----------



## HemperFi

Sorry about the WAY off topic post -- blame it on T4 lol


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Who me i had nuthink to do with it...........nothing wrong with talking about life in general Hemperfi today for example i was working with someone who has bi-polar 700mg of pills a day to function and he told me how the voices in his head told him to kill his wife so he placed pillow over her and tried to suffocate her she called the police he was detained then sectioned mental health act for a while - i did say so your rubbish at trying to kill people mate.
He said at the end of our day he hasnt laughed soo much for years and this was great medicine- i too laughed as his stories.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

A few HPS shots of the girls in the tent -- they are happy.


----------



## PuffinNugs

yeah they are happy looking, a bit stretchy but very nice.

my Cheese #1 is growing like a weed now, no training for mine though, i like them au naturel


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Hey puffin cheese is a stretchy plant irrelevant of whose cheese it is.
Looking great there Hemperfi keep up the good work.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks T4 -- I finally got the hole put in the side of my boat, and I'm venting hot air outside of the boat. It's the first time I have had negative preasure in the tent. Things are looking up. Damn, I worked today. I'm going to have a drink and a bowl and take the rest of the week off 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Hemper, I am glad you are a survivor, you were very young when you had to start. I am glad your here at MP. What a story.  Mr rb enlisted in 69.  I was a hippy girl that passed out daisy's on Earth day. Smoked lots of seeded pot. I didn't do acid.  Anyway, peace man.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Thanks T4 -- I finally got the hole put in the side of my boat, and I'm venting hot air outside of the boat. It's the first time I have had negative preasure in the tent. Things are looking up. Damn, I worked today. I'm going to have a drink and a bowl and take the rest of the week off
> 
> Peace



Sounds like you deserve a drink and a bowl.  I did the same last evening.
:48:


----------



## PuffinNugs

My Cheese #1, thought i share in the Cheese thread 

View attachment 185517


View attachment 185516


----------



## HemperFi

Peace to you and Mr. RB as well, Rosy. I consider myself a survivor -- of a lot of things -- like a lot of people who have lived through the most interesting period of time in all of history. When I was born there wasn't color TV -- what has happened in my life time is mind numbing, and has been one Hell of an adventure. Still is...

A toast to you Goddess, my relentless mentor 

Puff, those are some really sweet looking little, tight noded, green, perfectly formed and cheesy plants -- what are you going to do with them? Top, Fem, LST, HST? or let them grow au natural? They look comfortable and happy. Can't wait to see the flowers...

Peace


----------



## PuffinNugs

no training, just letting them do their thing 

i hope they are girls, one of them kinda growing like my Kush plant with kinda a "L" shaped stem which is giving it a sort of lean. the kush did this to a extreme though, the tap root even surfaced and went back down for some reason on the kush




might of just been the placement of lights when the Pure Afghans were still in there causeing a bit of leaning to the light in seedling stage, once the afghans were out the lights got closer and it straightened back out. still within my stretch limits for veg, as you can see nice tight nodes under there


----------



## HemperFi

The Cheese is developing many nice buds, and I love seeing the vedge area so full of green


----------



## HemperFi

And when the light went out....


----------



## pcduck

Looking nice HemperFi.


----------



## bubba902

Looking great hemp!

They are going to be beautiful flowers


----------



## powerplanter

Hey Hemper.  Their looking great man.  Your going to be high for days. LOL  Putin a hole in the boat, collecting pollen, you've been busy.  Stay safe my friend.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks, Duck, Bubba, PP -- I don't know what the weight will be, but, yeah, I'm going to high for DAYS 

I love this stage of development -- when the flowers begin to bust out and show their potiential. 

I will like them better in a couple of weeks tho -- when the frost begins to get heavy and the real stink begins -- MMMMMMMMMMMM I DO love this plant.

Peace


----------



## PuffinNugs

both those cheese plants i posted showed sex today on the 5th node 

2 out of 2 Female :woohoo: :clap:


but maybe ill mis-sex them like you did


----------



## Rockster

Hi HemperFi,

 respect bro, you've had the toughest of starts in life and overcome awful hardships that make me seem to have had it dead easy, so honestly, big ups to you mate. :aok: 

 And yes, the stink is yet to come and I really do hope it will be to your liking.

@PuffinNugs. Nice one on the 2 females.:hubba:


----------



## HemperFi

Rockster, I am already loving the stink of the Cheese, and thanks for the ups bro -- I'm looking foreward to seeing the Cheese mature -- it's going to be awsome...

Congrats Puff, I doubt you will mis-sex them -- I'm the rookie -- not you bro 

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Hemperfi i wont tell you again-your way past the rookie stage now but its a constant learning curve that just gets better and better and sometimes worse.
Lol
T4


----------



## bho_expertz

Looking nice Hemper ... How big are your pots for flower ?


----------



## PuffinNugs

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hemperfi i wont tell you again-your way past the rookie stage now but its a constant learning curve that just gets better and better and sometimes worse.
> Lol
> T4


I find people start to slack after a couple successful harvests. I'm gulity also. Must be all the good dank you end up with


----------



## HemperFi

BHO -- they are in 3 gal pots -- I'm feeding about once a week -- I give them nutes every time because it is so long between waterings. As the buds get bigger they should up-take more liquid and I will feed every other watering. 

Puff, I am beginning to realize that I am going to have a pile of dank after this next harvest -- I will not slack off of my diligence -- I need one more sucessful harvest before Summer, and I will stay on top of things until then. It is nice to have my room running on auto-pilot, but I am in there lots anyway. I know as soon as I slack off something terrible will happen -- I kind of expect it actually. The Borg did a bad thing to my head -- I know now how things can go South in a hurry. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

There are six or seven nodes on most of the clones in vedge. I just finished going through them all feeding and inspecting them. I found one male -- the only way I knew for sure it was male was because of a perfectly formed nanner on one of the lower nodes. All the rest of them look female to me, even though I know there are five more boys in there -- I'll find the little bastards  

Bud development in the tent is getting very sexy -- I do so love it when they are busting out like they are -- I'm laughing....

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I found another male Cheese today in vedge -- I put him under the lifght down below -- gonna try this pollen catching thing again -- I don't know if I managed to seed the plant I tried to seed, so I'll do it again in my last grow.

Peace


----------



## PuffinNugs

been picking seeds for the last month-2 months now.

im back to the all males must be destroyed mentality again :evil:  i hate cleaning buds, but dont want to smoke all my sensi

also had a seed mold up and ruin some while putting other strains at risk a couple days ago, make sure your drying your seeds even one soft one can ruin them all. youll be able to smell it also (how i noticed, opened the jar and had the odor). 2nd time this happened to me, just one soft seed in the mix and thier done.

also its a good idea to keep purchased beans seperate from beans you created just for that fact.


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks, Puff, I didn't know any of that. I thought seeds came off the plant ready to put up in the cupboard. 

I can see how easy it might be to make unwanted seeds -- I'm going to try hard to keep the pollen under control and just fert one branch of a plant -- we will see..

How long to they take to dry? There is always more to it than you think, lol

Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes

couple weeks would definately guarantee you they're dry.


----------



## PuffinNugs

just dry them with the buds, and when the buds are ready to cure, the seeds will be ready also 

over drying seeds can cause a "hard seed" which can take longer to germ but that usaually happens after a extended period think its like 8% moisture left


----------



## HemperFi

The Cheese is aging slowly but nicely. I should get a crop to harvest  I'm not going to do anything to the next crop -- no Fim, topping, or lst -- It has occured to me that I have never let a plant just grow out, and I am going to have a lot of plants in the tent next grow. One of them (the AK47 mother) will be a little bush, but the rest I will just let grow. What do you think?


----------



## PuffinNugs

got to have the tabasco


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Wow Hemperfi i have never seen such a uniform plants from above as photo #5 and what id so with that is pull the underneath branches to the sides so it looks from above like 8 branches instead of the 4 it appears to look like.
Sweet looking coming on nicely.
T4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Looking good Hemper.  How long have they been in 12/12 now?  I am really looking forward to a smoke report on these.

I wouldn't let the plants go completely au natural, especially if your space is going to be crowded.  I would at the very least recommend lollipopping them so that you do not get a lot of popcorn bud and also to allow for good air flow below the canopy.


----------



## HemperFi

That's a great idea, Goddess -- that's what I will do.

Here is that plant now T4 -- I opened her up some 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

They have been in flower for 36 days -- 03-18 will be 60 days.

HF


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Thats it dude looking much better.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

Every time I sit and watch my plants I want to take pics -- I love this stage of growth, when the trichs are busting out, and the buds are swelling nicely. I believe beautiful, healthy MJ plants are a sight to behold -- the vedge area is exploding with green. There are still a few boys in there, but even so, the tent is going to be full, full. I'm loving this...

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Dont Forget The Rule Of Thumb Is The Boys Grow Taller And Bushier Faster Than The Gurls.
T4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Dont Forget The Rule Of Thumb Is The Boys Grow Taller And Bushier Faster Than The Gurls.
> T4



While I always hear that that is the Rule of Thumb.  I personally have not found it to be so.  I believe that I have just as many males show after the girls as before...kind of a 50/50 thing like male/female ratios.


----------



## HemperFi

I am keeping on top of things. Every day I examine every plant with a magnifying glass. The tallest, best-looking plants are the first ones I check. I believe I know which ones are male already, but no nanners yet -- I will keep a close watch on them -- even though I'm a little suspect in my ability to decern the difference -- I WILL learn to tell the difference betweena male and female preflower -- soon.

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

:icon_smile: balls Hemper, your looking for balls.


----------



## 7greeneyes

:rofl: :goodposting: lol...Rose...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud said:
			
		

> :icon_smile: balls Hemper, your looking for balls.



:ciao:  I can help with that.....


----------



## Time4Plan-B

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> While I always hear that that is the Rule of Thumb.  I personally have not found it to be so.  I believe that I have just as many males show after the girls as before...kind of a 50/50 thing like male/female ratios.



From experience and in 15 years constantly growing over 50+ strains ive yet to have a female come close height or vigorous growth wise to a male so im sticking with my 'rule of thumb' being correct thg
T4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I have a great deal of experience, too and simply have not found that to be true (just recently had a small male BTB that showed later than the girl). 

I'm just saying to keep your eyes open...as this certainly is not always the case.


----------



## PuffinNugs

the second to last picture in post #452 looks beautiful 

my cheese au naturel still a bit sleepy, going to be some big round bushes 
View attachment 186132

View attachment 186131


----------



## HemperFi

Here is a little update -- the tent is rockin, baby. I figure they are a couple of weeks out. I haven't checked the tricks yet, but there is some serious buddage development going on in there. Here is what they look like this morning:


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Nice Hemperfi ya in for a treat in a fair few weeks dude
T4


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Puff.

Yeah, T4, they will be 60 days on the 24th. I'm really looking forward to tasting the Cheese 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Those are looking great Hemper, however, those look like they have a lot more than 2-3 weeks to go.  What is your flowering time on Cheese?


----------



## HemperFi

I really don't know Goddess. I'm thinking that 60 days is a good place to start -- it will probably be a week or two more than that, and rest assured, I will not chop them until they are optimum. Yesterday it blew 60 knots out here all day long -- we was rockin and rollin, baby. The lights went out for a few hours, but everything seems cool today -- no harm, no foul. They are pretty green still (no yellowing) and the buds are developing slowly, but nicely. I'm still feeding them GH Micro and Bloom + cal mag, and I gave them a shot of Cha Ching last feeding. I am already having to prop up branches because of weight issues and sagging flowers -- I'm thinking I should get a pretty fine harvest -- given a little patience and care. AND there is not a bug one on any of them -- The Borg has been irradicated in my garden. I'm thinking everyone should get Mites on their first grow -- what a lesson that was 

Thank you for stopping by. I have missed you 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

I took a couple of shots while the lights were out yesterday. It's a bit easier to see the buds in these pics -- One shot of what is going on in the way over-crowded vedge area. I was wondering when I should start "Lollypopping" them?I wss figuring on cleaning up the bottom of the plants today sometime, but I'm concerned about taking too much plant too fast. What do you think?


----------



## 7greeneyes

BOUT TWO weeks in bloom is when I begin my pruning. that way I can see how the buds are forming and remove the budlettes that will not produce optimally.

http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=756353&postcount=3


----------



## HemperFi

I'm hoping the few males in the vedge area will show themselves before I put them on 12/12, but they are taking their time. They all look pretty healthy though.


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you 7ge, I was thinking I should do it in vedge -- I'll take about a third off of them before I flip them, and then finnish up while they are in the tent.


----------



## 7greeneyes

right on right on, Hemper.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Thanks for the pics.  Those look they are going to bulk up nice.  Looks like a bountiful harvest there.  My freebie Cheese seed I got with the last Attitude promo is coming along nicely.


----------



## HemperFi

Yep, bountiful indeed -- I won't even attempt a guess at weight, but there will be plenty of Cheese going up in smoke around here.  Does your Cheese look anything like mine, Goddess? 

peace


----------



## Rockster

Hi HemperFi  

 all looking really nice. Have you got any nice smells developing?

 In response to your question about trimming lower branches, go for it and don't be shy with the scissors.

 There's a pic of the bottom of a Wilma system with Cheese#1 which has had a trim for better airflow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Yep, bountiful indeed -- I won't even attempt a guess at weight, but there will be plenty of Cheese going up in smoke around here.  Does your Cheese look anything like mine, Goddess?
> 
> peace



Well, here are 2 pics of my Cheese.  She was planted the last week in Jan--I am thinking somewhere around the 25th.  She is nice and bush with really close internodal spacing, but does not have alternating nodes yet.

The last pic is an 8 Miles High I have going.  Like Rockster, I like to trim up the bottom of the plant for good air flow.  I start in veg and do a little clean up the first week or 10 days of flowering.  After that I really don't like to mess too much with them.  This one is 4 weeks into 12/12 today.  She has another 5 weeks or so to go.  I think she will finish up nice.


----------



## 7greeneyes

I got a freebie Greenhouse Seeds Cheese that I got for placing an order bout two yrs now..., will be planting that for my next Freebie grow...can't wait to hear how she smoke THG.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I'm waiting for Hemper's smoke report.  

I'll probably be taking a few cuttings off her and putting her into 12/12 in a couple of weeks.  I do like to have alternating nodes prior to switching, but my plants seem to be taking their own sweet time this last seed run.  I have 3 Satori that have not shown and the Cheese and Bubba76 freebies I got do not have alternating nodes.


----------



## 7greeneyes

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I'm waiting for Hemper's smoke report.
> 
> I'll probably be taking a few cuttings off her and putting her into 12/12 in a couple of weeks. I do like to have alternating nodes prior to switching, but my plants seem to be taking their own sweet time this last seed run. I have 3 Satori that have not shown and the Cheese and Bubba76 freebies I got do not have alternating nodes.


 
the only reason I'm talking about your cheese is that the freebie you're growing is most likely the GHS "version" and not the true Rockster (Exodus cheese project) monster...Course we're probably talking about two differing cheeses


----------



## HemperFi

Hey, Rockster, thanks for stopping in, yes, I DO have some nice smells coming off of the Cheese. I believe I have three phenos because there are three distinctly different aromas (perhaps 4, but my nose runs out of gas after three smell tests  I am very pleased with your product so far -- you have created some beautiful genetics here -- thank you again.

I cut off and tossed a whole lot of perfectly fine wanna-b clones this morning. No sense in messing with them -- I won't be here to grow them out -- It did create some nice airflow in the vedge area, and I believe they are all a little happier for the trim. I can't get out of my mind, though, all the Cheese and Satori I could have cooking in the cloner -- what a waste...

One of the Satori got fried on its top -- it wasn't too close to the 400w light, but it wasn't getting any air circulation -- I believe it may come out of it, but it is looking pretty bad right now. 

I sent my son a care package yesterday -- he got a hold of me the other night on his computer from Camp Leather Neck, in Afganistan. The only thing he said he needed was some "dip." I sent him 40 bucks worth of Skool. Yesterday they left the base camp and have been deployed in a FOB (forward observation base) The company that went a few days before them has already taken 5 casualties (4 wounded, 1 dead). My boy is in a dangerous place, and I am worried sick for him. He has wanted to be a Marine and a warrior most of his life, but he told me he doesn't even know why they are there unless it is to make more money for the defense contractors, and I could tell his heart really isn't into this war he is fighting. On top of that, his lady, the mother of his child, broke up with him the day he left for war, and is dating some other guy. The sadness in his voice was palpable. I pray he comes home alive and well.

Peace


----------



## powerplanter

Hey Hemper.  Man your plants are looking really nice.  I can smell them from here. lol  THG, is yours more indica leaning?  Looks bushier than Hempers'.  Everybody stay safe.    I just read your previous post.  Man I feel for ya.  I can't imagine my son being over there.  He is 21 and if they bring back the draft...I hate to even think about it.  I hope your boy comes home safe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hey Hemper.  Man your plants are looking really nice.  I can smell them from here. lol  THG, is yours more indica leaning?  Looks bushier than Hempers'.  Everybody stay safe.    I just read your previous post.  Man I feel for ya.  I can't imagine my son being over there.  He is 21 and if they bring back the draft...I hate to even think about it.  I hope your boy comes home safe.



Yeah, the seed was from Dinafem, not one of Rocksters.  They list it as a mostly Indica.  I find though that I just get that tight internodal spacing with the T5s regardless of whether it is Indica or Sativa leaning.  I also fimmed it.

Hemper, my thoughts are with you and your son...wishing you the best and a safe return for your boy--war sucks.  I have an 18 yo grandson and feel the same way about the draft PP.


----------



## PuffinNugs

one of my Cheese #1 from Kaliman today out of the HPS for once


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Wish your son all the best Hemperfi same old war story 'what are we here for'!
Btw its horrible throwing clones ive only done it once or twice and it wrecks your headspace for a day or so.
Plants are looking fine btw.
Thats a beauty too puffin.
Lol
T4


----------



## Lemon Jack

It does suck to throw away clones... I have to do it all the time.. I always take too many  clones and im afraid there not gonna root so I end up taking twice as many more.  Then they all end up rooting and I half to throw half away.... At least thats the way its been going.  I got 4 I have to toss right now just waiting for the weak one to get weeded out.


----------



## powerplanter

Hey LJ, is that a Spanish fly.  LOL I crack my self up.


----------



## Lemon Jack

You posted that question twice lol.  I came in here and I was like "Didn't I just answer that,  where is my reply"  lol.  Then I noticed that was in a different thread.   I dont know bout the fly.  It the cd cover from Im with you the newest cd from the Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## powerplanter

Dude I thought I posted that, lol, what a stoner.


----------



## HemperFi

Puff, that IS a beautiful Cheese plant you are growing there - is it Fimmed? The Cheese is a hardy strain and pretty easy to grow. The Satori is "dainty" compared to the Cheese. I hope I can get them into the tent before I kill them with love  

The Cheese in 12/12 are doing fine. I had to prop up a few buds because of sag.  They are bulking up nicely. I will have a pretty good harvest, and I am so looking forward to having something different to smoke. It will also be nice to pad the stash a little. I still have a few jars of this and that, but I have given away a lot of the best I had. Live and learn 

I haven't heard from (or about) my son. He told me he probably wouldn't be able to get a hold of me for a while -- no news is good new -- I'm thinking. 

I talked with my newly wealthy sister the other night. When I called she was sitting in the dark in her new 3 million dollar home -- depressed to the bone. She told me she has been waking up in the middle of the night with her heart pounding and her feet sweating -- in a panic. She is showing a lot of the symptoms of PTSD -- perhaps marrying the old guy wasn't such a good idea -- I don't know if she can wrap her mind around being wealthy -- I suggested that she take her daughters to a spa, but she says it is a waste of money -- she just doesn't get it. 

I changed the clocks to save a little day light, but I forgot to reset the timer in the tent -- I'll do that today. It's a little windy out here on the lake, but it is sunny and warm -- spring is almost here 

You good folks have a great day -- I truly appreciate having you-all around.

Peace


----------



## PuffinNugs

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Thats a beauty too puffin.


 
thanks t4



			
				HemperFi said:
			
		

> Puff, that IS a beautiful Cheese plant you are growing there - is it Fimmed?


 
did nothing to it, just letting it grow naturally 

i dont do much training on any plants at most i pinch or top depending on the stretch in flowers.

i learned a few strains though if i want abetter yeild next time i grow them out to do some lst orsomething, like my sour kushes.

i loving the grwoth of the cheese, i love short bushy plants like them. my other cheese plant is like a exact twin, why i didnt take a picture of both 


upgradeing from x2 600s to x2 1000 watt hps on tuesday, theya re going to love it


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Hey Hemperfi ill marry ya sis if she gets the money 1st doode.
Lol 
Tell ya sis to try jogging/skipping or something cardio wise to help and try to unwind.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

T4, You want to marry my sis? Okay bro, but it's your funeral, lol. I think you have a great idea though -- a tread mill or stationary bicycle or something -- she isn't getting any sex from the old boy -- she MUST be all pent-up -- I'll make the suggestion to her -- thanks 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Hemper,
Just got caught up on your journal. My thoughts are with you and your son. Must be so hard to be where he is and for you to know what he is going through.

Hope your sister finds peace too. Heck, i hope we all find peace, isn't that what we all want and have found in our kind herb?


----------



## HemperFi

I did send the Sis some meds, Rosy -- I hope it helps her. Thanks for stopping in kiddo... And yes, it is hard knowing the danger my son is in over there. I don't really know how to think about it. I just get a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach when I do... I cannot see any positive in any aspect of what our government has got us into  -- all around the world. Seems like peace isn't even an option when there is so much money to be made off of war. What we should be at war with are lobbiests and defense contractors who are draining us and just scaring people into going along with them. JMO

Peace


----------



## Kushluvr

hope all goes well Hemper....sorry to hear this! best wishes for you and the family!

kush


----------



## HemperFi

The other day I noticed a few leaves curling up on themselves (TACOING). I have been looking everywhere trying to find a reason for this prob, but haven't been able to find anything. Just my poor computer skills. Can someone tell me what might cause the leaves to taco? It did get a little warm in there a few times lately -- never up to 90 though. I don't believe it will affect my harvest time, but it may be affecting bud development. I don't know. They are about 50 days into 12/12. I suppose a pic might help: sorry for the poor quality of the pics, but I believe you can see what is happening. Suggestions? Should I flush them? What? I don't believe it is PH realted as I am pretty careful in that respect. Thanks ahead of time.

HF


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Hi Hemperfi what ive managed to find on the net relates to either too hot aka heat stress or ph.
Sorry i cannot offer anymore advice as ive not experienced this myself.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

Thank you T4. I was thinking a heat problem. I slept in too long a couple of days, and the tent got pretty hot 87/88 before I could get things right again. I just gave them PHed water last feeding. I will just raise the light a little and turn up the fan. Always something....

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Its a game of wits us trying to outsmart our plants Hemperfi.
Lol
T4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hemper, how are your girls doing?  We need an update!


----------



## HemperFi

I'm sorry, THG, I have been going through a bit of a health problem. Due to my sickness, I have neglected my garden to the point where it has almost died. The plants got way hot and then didn't get fed, and at the same time the power has gone out and then come back on at the wrong time -- two lights have burnt out, and I have been incapacitated. I feel real bad about letting things get away from me like this, but what can I say -- I went down, then my plants followed. I will still get a harvest (I took a few buds this morning) but it won't be the stellar crop I expected. I kind of feel like I have let you-all down, and I am sorry about that, but I DO have another crop in vedge that looks fine and should be some pretty dank weed. The only good that has come out of this is that I have quit smoking cigs. I have quit smoking anything -- thank God for the Extreem Q vape. I did finally get the lighting to come on and off at the correct times, and there is still some nice buds in the tent, but things are not the way I imagined -- sorry.

HF


----------



## powerplanter

Nothing to be sorry about.  I'm sorry to here you are feeling bad.  Lots of people here have had similar situations.  Stuff happens.  When you get to feeling better give us an update.  Take care Hemperfi.


----------



## Rockster

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, THG, I have been going through a bit of a health problem. Due to my sickness, I have neglected my garden to the point where it has almost died. The plants got way hot and then didn't get fed, and at the same time the power has gone out and then come back on at the wrong time -- two lights have burnt out, and I have been incapacitated. I feel real bad about letting things get away from me like this, but what can I say -- I went down, then my plants followed. I will still get a harvest (I took a few buds this morning) but it won't be the stellar crop I expected. I kind of feel like I have let you-all down, and I am sorry about that, but I DO have another crop in vedge that looks fine and should be some pretty dank weed. The only good that has come out of this is that I have quit smoking cigs. I have quit smoking anything -- thank God for the Extreem Q vape. I did finally get the lighting to come on and off at the correct times, and there is still some nice buds in the tent, but things are not the way I imagined -- sorry.
> 
> HF



 Chill out bruv, bad stuff happens so don't go blaming yourself for things you can't control.

 And hey, big ups to you for knocking carbon chuffing on the head and as it happens am waiting on getting a Provari V2 vape ( hi tech eCig) from the US
and will then quit myself.

 My friend has an Extreme Q, and it works _really_ well and I'm a Volcano owner and the fact it has a remote control really made me giggle!

 So don't go fretting HemperFi, you should have some shake for oil making and as you say you've new girls in the pipeline so onwards and upwards eh mi bruddah!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, THG, I have been going through a bit of a health problem. Due to my sickness, I have neglected my garden to the point where it has almost died. The plants got way hot and then didn't get fed, and at the same time the power has gone out and then come back on at the wrong time -- two lights have burnt out, and I have been incapacitated. I feel real bad about letting things get away from me like this, but what can I say -- I went down, then my plants followed. I will still get a harvest (I took a few buds this morning) but it won't be the stellar crop I expected. I kind of feel like I have let you-all down, and I am sorry about that, but I DO have another crop in vedge that looks fine and should be some pretty dank weed. The only good that has come out of this is that I have quit smoking cigs. I have quit smoking anything -- thank God for the Extreem Q vape. I did finally get the lighting to come on and off at the correct times, and there is still some nice buds in the tent, but things are not the way I imagined -- sorry.
> 
> HF



I am sorry to hear that you are sick.  Don't worry about us, you have not disappointed us at all.  Real life intervenes sometimes and there is nothing you can do about it.  I lost a bunch of plants when I went to my sis's place to take care of her when she got out of the hospital after an extended illness.

Hope you are on the road to recovery.  And thanks for posting.  We all worry about our friends here at MP when we don't hear from them in a while.  

Congrats on giving up the cigarettes.  It is the best thing I have ever done for myself.  I ordered a Extreem Q this morning for my buddy whose B-day is next week.

Take care and get better!


----------



## HemperFi

Hey, I truly appreciate the latitude -- thanks for the words of support. This is my 5th day without a cig, and apart from an ocassional tremor in the force, I'm thinking I can do this quiting thing. I just keep thinking, "pink lungs in 6 months" and taking a deep enough breath to hear the wheeze... Seems to be working.  I will post a pic of what I get from this harvest. I'm thinking one should be as transparent with their failures as they are with successes -- and yes, Rockster, there will always be another crop to look forward to careing for, and higher expectations -- life goes on -- if you are lucky...

Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes

that's awesome Hemper, makes me happy someone I know (albeit anonymously...lol) is quitting those horrible 'butts. Good for you man, You'll be in my thoughts...And like everyone else said, don't sweat the plants, there's always more beans to pop...:woohoo: it's a setback but it's only temporary.Keep yer chin up.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Lemon Jack

Bummer hemper I hate to hear that.  I wondered why you hadn't been around.  Hope everything works out for the best.. congrats on giving up the free cancer. . I have been about 6 months now without a cig and I feel great


----------



## Time4Plan-B

No worries Hemperfi just remember next time dont get sick.
Alls good glad ya on the mend and quitting fags one day i may quit ive been saying it since my daughter was 6 years old and she is 22 next week.
T4


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Hemper, You have not let anyone down silly. we are on your side.

 Sorry you were sick. Happy you are quitting the smokes. I got my first vape when i quit nicotine too, and it helps..keeep vaping! :vap-red vapor: :vap-bobby_on_the_be 

Hugs!


----------



## PuffinNugs

ruh roh -   scooby doo voice

hope you feel better soon, and good luck with the rest of your plants.


----------



## HemperFi

WOW -- thanks EVERYONE -- I truly appreciate your concern.

HF


----------



## HemperFi

I( have some photos I took yesterday, but every time I try to post them this program shuts down -- I will try again soon. I will get a few OZs of Cheese. I have taken down the worst of them. The rest still look pretty good and will yeald some nice smoke. I have put a bunch of clones and seedlings in the tent along with the rippening Cheese (about one more week) Also, I have not smoked tobacco since a week ago thursday. It is still knawing at my insides, but I will stick with the quit. Why be addicted to something that doesn't even get you high? The tobacco industry can go on without my contrabution. I am breathing better already.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

try 5:


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Go for it hemperfi quit the fags and the cheese is looking good little burning on the leaves from lights but otherwise fine.
T4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Glad you're feeling well enough to get up and shoot some pics.  I think the Cheese is going to finish just fine.

Congrats on 10 days nicotine free--Hang in there--you will never regret it.  It will be 9 years for me next month.  I  cannot imagine anything inducing me to ever take up tobacco again.


----------



## HemperFi

Puff, Rosy, T4, THG -- thank you so much for your support, kindness, and encouragement. I am feeling much better now, and the rest of the plants don't look as bad as I was thinking. I still haven't smoked any tobacco, and I don't expect I will -- funny how everyone who has quit remembers the exact date they quit no matter how many years ago it was. It is a very strong addiction -- one of the worst, but apart from the ocassional tremors in the force, I am holding up just fine and haven't even considered lighting up a cig. I still have some in the fridge, and knowing they are there and available has helped my resolve. It is probably a good thing I am alone out here on the boat. It would really be difficult for anyone to get along with me right now. My youngest son and I are not talking -- we argued on the phone and he hasn't called back sinse. My eldest is in Afganistan with a broken heart. His lady is with another guy now and being real ugly to him when they communicate. I told him to man-up, live for the moment and keep himself safe. I wrote my Sis telling her how she has fouled up since becoming wealthy -- probably been cut out of the will, lol. I don't really care. It's the way she is treating her children that's upsetting. She is in total denial. Her son, my nephew, is 27yo. He is an alcoholic and has been for years. He is willing to do rehab and get off the boose, but Mom won't help. She is afraid to tell her new husband that her son needs help, so instead, she is tossing him out on the streets to go and live a life of crime, which is all he knows. He would like to get off the boose and go to school. 

sorry about the rant -- I'm high as Hell -- three hits.... I do grow some powerful, strong weed -- if I don't say so myself 

Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes

:rofl: nice...homegrown's  great, isn't it? Man, you have a full plate right now my friend. Sounds like you're doing well with the cigarette fight, keeper up. We're here if you need an ear or some help w/ anything...

eace:,

7ge


----------



## HemperFi

update: The Cheese harvest is complete -- the tent is full of cheese clones and Satori that is taking its sweet time sexing. I am about done with my first season of growing. I should have plenty of smoke until I start up again in the fall. Some real nice nugs from the last two Cheese:


----------



## HemperFi

and BTW, I still haven't smoked a cigarette  Everyone hates me now tho -- My disposition hasn't been very sweet lately  It's getting easier tho

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

You just be as grumpy and growly and as stoned as it takes to quit that habit.

You will never be sorry. 

I am sorry your sister is being a blank. I am sorry for her son too. 

Are you hoping to finish satori before summer? Me too. I don't want to grow this summer.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Congrats in hanging in there on the non smoking thing.  Whatever it takes, it is worth it.  I will be 9 years tobacco free this month.

We will await a taste test!

Hope you have gotten all the way over what ever was ailing you.


----------



## 7greeneyes

:yeahthat: 

How u feelin, hemper? :confused2:


----------



## HemperFi

Yeah, Rosy, I'm not going to grow this summer. I'm going to Idaho to look for a small piece of land/w a barn or cabin -- shop, perhaps just bare land. Doesn't really matter as long as there is water. I hvae been thinking for years now that it would be sweet to have a winter place (like this boat) and a summer place up North away from the heat. It is still a dream, but my ex-brother-in-law says he will go in with me on some land, so it may actually happen. Anyway, looking for a place will be something to do up there this summer -- no hurries. I germed 5 Satori seeds, and they all came up. 4 of them are two and a half feet tall, in one gal. plastic pots in the tent for about a week now. None of them have sexed, but I have an eye on them. One of them is a foot shorter and up on a box. There are also 8 Cheese clones in one gal. pots in there (I culled a male the other day and I think there is one more in there somewhere) and there is a AK-47 mom, also in a one gal. pot. Pretty crowded in there, but with them all in one gal. pots they seem to fit okay. I will do a lot of watering the next couple of months. I don't mind. There should be enough dank in the tent to last me a year, but I will pop seeds in October and begin anew. I still have Cheese and Satori seeds, plus I have a bunch of freebees I want to grow. I'm thinking I might go organic, but I have enough GH nutes to last a year, and I may as well use them. I will put together new soil though. I have been reusing my dirt for three or four grows now -- time to begin again. I have learned a tremendous amount. I am still learning and probably always will be, but I feel confident now that I can grow some dank, and I truly appreciate all the schooling you fine people have given me, and I am sorry it was so difficult getting it across to me at times . 


HF


----------



## HemperFi

Still no tobacco  I'm feeling much better


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Dont matter so long as you have enough smoke for the whole year Hemperfi and were always learning so your not alone.
Glad ya still off the ciggies says me just putting one out.
T4


----------



## HemperFi

First the internet connection went down, then my computer went down, then my phone went down and then I went down -- But this time the plants did just fine while everything else went FOBAR. I even had to go to hospital, but only for awhile. The first batch of Cheese is cured and in bottles. I got a few ounces of pretty good smoke. It has a strange odor and flavor I can't begin to discribe (space exahaust). I like the high a lot -- It is a crusier for sure -- motivates me, but kind of tosses off my coordination -- takes me two times to pick up anything. (I guess that could be Alzhimers) I have more growing now that hasn't been stressed nearly so much -- We will see if there is a difference. The tent is full for the last time until Fall. There are 11 plants 8 Cheese, 2 Satori and an AK-47 bonzi momma. 

I have managed so far to address all my problems to a degree of satifaction, which has me wobbling on the fence of existense in some kind of precarious yet predictable notice of equity. The doctors have fired off a prempetive strike of antibiotics and the new wonder drug (prednizone). They give them a week to ten days to bring my illness to it's knees,... If it doesn't work they want to put me in the hospital -- something I noticed on the paperwork called pulmonary phyalbra(sp).I'll be Okay. I went and bought an Indiana Jones hat and a new leather jacket because this adventure is shooting another sequal for sure, and life is an adventure...

I still haven't smoked a cigarette -- Never will again.  Been mostly vaping the weed (almost said meds lol) It does seem to help tho. 

Broke down and got a smart phone-- Samsung Galaxy -- I hated my other phone. The jury is still out on this one too.

I'll be around for a week to ten days -- say hello or something interesting 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hello :ciao: 

Glad you are mending--hate hospitals.  Thanks for the update....I was a little worried about ya.  I'll be anxious to try out the Cheese when mine gets there.

Congrats on the not smoking.  I cannot imagine anything that would compel me to start smoking cigarettes again...it just feels so good not to. 

I have been vaping, too--I am now the proud owner of an Extreme Q.  My buddy that I got one for his b-day liked his so well that he decided that I needed one too.  He showed up a couple of days ago with one for me.  I have hardly turned it off.


----------



## HemperFi

Very cool Goddess. The Q will be your best friend. It is so cool to be able to just leave it on, take a hit or three and then just lay it down leaving it on until you want another hit -- hours go by, and you are still smoking the same bowl. Still amazes me  I'll put up a few pics soon -- been busy making some chicken soup tonight 

Thanks for stoping in THG -- and caring

Peace


----------



## bho_expertz

best luck man ... :aok:


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Glad you ok Hemperfi and i agree cheese makes me act as though i have Alzheimers too my coordination goes to pot if yall pardon the pun.
T4


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Hemper, you were missed.  Sorry you have been so sick. Very happy you are still off the cigs. Congratulations. I hope the prednisone works quickly for you and you can get off of it and just on cheese, and satori, and AK47 and stuff.  hugs hemper!


----------



## HemperFi

Here is a little about what's going on here on the old boat. The last crop of the year... The flower is a Satori that is just busting out -- very cool 

I feel much better today -- didn't awaken in a pool of sweat anyway. Fever is gone as well and the general ackiness is gone too. I may survive -- again 

Here are some pics:


----------

